# Applying from singapore



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi is there anyone in this forum who have undergo an interview. Especifically for partner visa? Since Australia High Commission in Singapore ask help from avac for lodging application, avac directly schedule you for an interview but changes may apply if it's not necessary depending the case officers decision. 
Anyone who undergo for an interview already? They scheduled me on Nov 14. I just submit my application today 28 august.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you're looking for possible interview questions, try the "Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources" thread at the top of the forum. There's a link to a thread about interview questions there.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> If you're looking for possible interview questions, try the "Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources" thread at the top of the forum. There's a link to a thread about interview questions there.


Hi CollegeGirl,

It's not really about what to ask.. I'm not worried about that, I just really want to know if singapore always ask for interview because since the start of this year, Singapore high commission dont entertain applicants anymore who directly directly applys to them. They hire avac to submit the application and there were no interviews before just like in the Philippines...


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

My wife also submitted her application at vfs Singapore on 2nd Sep this year, but vfs didn't give her a date for the interview when she lodged her application. She is also from a high risk country. Have you heard anything more from the embassy regarding to your application or have they made any requests to you regarding medical and police checks? Cheers.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

icehorizon88 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> My wife also submitted her application at vfs Singapore on 2nd Sep this year, but vfs didn't give her a date for the interview when she lodged her application. She is also from a high risk country. Have you heard anything more from the embassy regarding to your application or have they made any requests to you regarding medical and police checks? Cheers.


Dear icehorizon,

Hello!

Re: the interview schedule, I think it depends on the customer service from vfs if they will give you a sched right away. However, at my case I was given a sched for Nov 14. I submitted my application on Aug 29 and got an acknowledgment from CO sept 5. She didn't ask anything from her letter. Then last Oct 15, she sent me an email, asking for the ff:

1. My latesr singapore pass wc I need to submit within 28days
2. Police clearance from my home country and singapore 
3. Medical results

She informed me that I dont need to go for interview on Nov 14.

I think the interview is also depends on your case officer on how she see the relationship. Because I've known one Singaporean member here who have undergo for an interview.

From wc country is your partner? 

Regards,

Themuel


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Icehorizon

I applied through VFS mid May and was given and interview date for 10 weeks later (end July). A week later, i received a letter with CO assigned. I was hoping they'd tell me i don't need to go as i'm from low risk country (French citizen) and our relationship is pretty straightforward (been living together for 2 1/2 years), but didn't hear anything.
On interview day, I was told that the CO wasn't in (imagine how i panicked!!) and was assigned another CO. She asked me to get police checks and medical checks done right after the interview. Last I heard from CO was end of Aug, with a question about address in Oz for second stage processing.
Hope that's a good sign, i've just crossed the 5 month mark!
Good luck to you!


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

themuel said:


> Dear icehorizon,
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

Thanks for your reply! My wife is from Burma. It's great to know that things are moving along for you  It must have been a great relief when you heard from your co that interview is no longer required. I hope that my wife will also hear from the embassy soon regarding to medical and police clearance requests since her application was made roughly around the same time as yours. Let me know when you got updates and all the best


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> Hi Icehorizon
> 
> I applied through VFS mid May and was given and interview date for 10 weeks later (end July). A week later, i received a letter with CO assigned. I was hoping they'd tell me i don't need to go as i'm from low risk country (French citizen) and our relationship is pretty straightforward (been living together for 2 1/2 years), but didn't hear anything.
> On interview day, I was told that the CO wasn't in (imagine how i panicked!!) and was assigned another CO. She asked me to get police checks and medical checks done right after the interview. Last I heard from CO was end of Aug, with a question about address in Oz for second stage processing.
> ...


Hi Pauline,

Yeah, I reckon it's a good sign.I think your CO was happy with the interview and I guess that's the reason why she requested you to do medical and the police check right after the interview  I am too hoping that my wife won't be requested for an interview as I reckon our case is not too complicated. I am now currently working in Singapore and living with my wife. We got married in Feb this year in Singapore and we have been living together since dec last year. Before we got married, we were in a long distance relationship for 5 years and I was flying up and down for like 3 or 4 times a year to visit her in singapore till i decided to move to Singapore in 2012 to become closer to her. Anyway, good luck to your application and I hope that you get your visa soon  and let us know when your golden email come through !


----------



## coral (Feb 26, 2014)

I applied 309 online in Singapore and submitted in mid-May this year. Last month I sent an email to the high comm asking for any progress, after hitting the 4th month of waiting. I got a replied from an officer (assuming my CO), to go for medical check and apply for the singapore police check. I assume if they ask me to go for medical and police check, I'm nearer towards getting an approval. Nothing said about interviews, and I do hope I won't need to go for one. Good luck to everyone )


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

icehorizon88 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! My wife is from Burma. It's great to know that things are moving along for you  It must have been a great relief when you heard from your co that interview is no longer required. I hope that my wife will also hear from the embassy soon regarding to medical and police clearance requests since her application was made roughly around the same time as yours. Let me know when you got updates and all the best


Hi icehorizon88,

Thank you!  yes! it was really a great relief. It makes me feel that i submitted the correct paper works and the submitted it accordingly. I am from the Philippines bdw and working here for more than 6 years but I am not a resident.

Thats pretty good you came down to be with your partner. My partner wants to live here too until the visa gets granted but it wasnt easy for him to find a job.

Surely, you will receive and update very soon. just keep praying. nothing to worry if our intentions is genuine.

Sure, i will update you! Currently, I am trying to work out to grant me a vacation leave to go back to my home country even for 3 days just to get my police report. I really wanted to submit this requirements before the end of the year.

Bdw, who is your CO? Mine's initial is CW.

Keep in touch!


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi icehorizon88,
> 
> Thank you!  yes! it was really a great relief. It makes me feel that i submitted the correct paper works and the submitted it accordingly. I am from the Philippines bdw and working here for more than 6 years but I am not a resident.
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

Thanks for the words. I am checking my wife's email everyday  but there is nothing coming through yet till now. Our CO's initials are F.C. 
I hope your leave is approved soon and hope you get the police check sorted out soon 

Cheers.


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

icehorizon88 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Thanks for the words. I am checking my wife's email everyday  but there is nothing coming through yet till now. Our CO's initials are F.C.
> I hope your leave is approved soon and hope you get the police check sorted out soon
> ...


Hi Icehorizon,
I have the same CO as you. She's very nice! Have you heard from her recently? I've been trying to get in touch with her for the past two weeks (email and phone) but no luck.

Cheers
Pauline


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> Hi Icehorizon,
> I have the same CO as you. She's very nice! Have you heard from her recently? I've been trying to get in touch with her for the past two weeks (email and phone) but no luck.
> 
> Cheers
> Pauline


Hey Pauline,

We received the acknowledgement letter from her on 11th Sep but I haven't heard from her since then. Have you tried calling someone else at the embassy to find out whether she's on leave? I would assume your application is at its final stage and should be any day now


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Icehorizon,
Yep, called three times and emailed twice over the past three weeks (the waiting is just killing me!!) but no luck. I've asked if she was on leave since I could never get to speak to her and she wasn't responding to emakls, but all the receptionist did was transfer me to someone else - who didn't pick up either. 
After being stood up by my previous CO on interview day, I'm just really hoping that the application is not sitting in a drawer somewhere 
anyway, hopefully we all get good news by year end. I'll keep you posted!
Cheers!
Pauline


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> Hi Icehorizon,
> Yep, called three times and emailed twice over the past three weeks (the waiting is just killing me!!) but no luck. I've asked if she was on leave since I could never get to speak to her and she wasn't responding to emakls, but all the receptionist did was transfer me to someone else - who didn't pick up either.
> After being stood up by my previous CO on interview day, I'm just really hoping that the application is not sitting in a drawer somewhere
> anyway, hopefully we all get good news by year end. I'll keep you posted!
> ...


Hay Pauline!

Just hang on there. You case officer is just probably killing the time because they need to follow whats the time frame. Sometimes it's better for them to be silent rather than stressing us with more paper works just to prove the genuineship of the relationship.

Just keep praying! Ure big day is coming soon! Let us know ok? We will be happy to hear that! 

Themuel


----------



## hc_tan88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Guys, just wanted to contribute to this thread. 

Our visa 309 was lodge on the 17th March 2014 in Singapore. F.C is our CO but have also heard from W.C from time to time. 

Guys, it has been 7.5 months waiting for us. My wife is Malaysian - ETA country. 

I am sure we all realise the advertised timeline is 5 months only for ETA Country but hey.... we have been in the waiting game for a while now. 

Just like the rest, my wife was quite worry if there is anything wrong with our application but i think is just the queue and allocation SG granted per month perhaps?

Good luck to everyone. Keep us posted.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

hc_tan88 said:


> Guys, just wanted to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Our visa 309 was lodge on the 17th March 2014 in Singapore. F.C is our CO but have also heard from W.C from time to time.
> 
> ...


Hi Hc_tan88,

I'm sorry to hear that it seems your application is taking longer than the usual time frame. I will also get worried like your wife or even pisstoff. We have the same CO W.C.

Have you contacted your CO? I suggest you better give them an email message and ask hows the progress of your application because it is beyond the usual time frame. There is nothing wrong in asking them, you have the right because its 2 and a half months past already. Just ask them nicely, hows the application going thru because it shud be upto 5 months processing time only. is there anything that you can do to fast speed the progess.

I have been reading a lot of threads like from my home country philippines, some were forgotten by their CO and need to ffup. Maybe because they are handling a lot of applicants, not just for partner migration but student visas, working and family visas as well. But upon sending a ffup email from their CO, it was immediately actioned and received a granted visa a week after.

Maybe you also do the same? Ffup your application!

Goodluck! Hope to hear a good news from you. Let us know ok? 

themuel


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hay Pauline!
> 
> Just hange. You case officer is just probably killing the time because they need to follow whats the time frame. Sometimes it's better for them to be silent rather than stressing us with more paper works just to prove the genuineship of the relationship.
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel, thank you for your kind words!  you're right, at least my paperwork is in order - hopefully! 
I will let you know for sure. Keep us posted on your progress too 
Cheers
Pauline


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

My wife received an email from the embassy today asking her to submit a copy of her latest s pass and to provide evidence of "combined affairs and joint responsibilities- joint bank account, loans, leases, ownership of property, household bills" and to proceed with the police clearances and the medical examination. the email is from the same C.O as yours although the acknowledgement letter that we initially received was from F.C. I am just wondering whether we need to submit certified copy of her s pass or can it be a photo copy? and regarding to the request to provide evidence of "joint bank account, loans, leases and ownership of property, household bills", I am not really sure of how we can fulfil some of the requirements such as the joint bank account as the banks that we are with in Singapore which is DBS, won't let us have a joint bank account for s pass holders. Do you know any banks which would let us open a joint account? and we have already submitted the joint lease agreement and the bills /singapore income tax notices which shows that we are living together at the same address when we lodged the application and I am not sure why the C.O is requesting them again? Do you think we should give her a call or email her to try to explain these? Cheers.


----------



## coral (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi icehorizon88,

I applied this year and just got my visa granted 3rd Nov. But I applied online. We initially doesn't have joint account as well, but apart from joint leasing agreement, I printed out my bank statement and my partner bank statement, and highlighted monthly transaction where I transfer half of the rental to his account, and he will transfer the rental to landlord. Also did the same for utility bills. It is a lot of work, we printed 6 months worth of bank statement and highlighted those items. After submitting the application, we then decided to open a joint account, who knows it will contribute to the visa 100 in 2 years time. After opening the joint account, we submitted it along with other evidence.

As for all ID documentation i.e passport, we had them photocopy and certified true copy. We emailed the embassy to ask was advise to get all ID documents certified.

Good luck


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

icehorizon88 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> My wife received an email from the embassy today asking her to submit a copy of her latest s pass and to provide evidence of "combined affairs and joint responsibilities- joint bank account, loans, leases, ownership of property, household bills" and to proceed with the police clearances and the medical examination. the email is from the same C.O as yours although the acknowledgement letter that we initially received was from F.C. I am just wondering whether we need to submit certified copy of her s pass or can it be a photo copy? and regarding to the request to provide evidence of "joint bank account, loans, leases and ownership of property, household bills", I am not really sure of how we can fulfil some of the requirements such as the joint bank account as the banks that we are with in Singapore which is DBS, won't let us have a joint bank account for s pass holders. Do you know any banks which would let us open a joint account? and we have already submitted the joint lease agreement and the bills /singapore income tax notices which shows that we are living together at the same address when we lodged the application and I am not sure why the C.O is requesting them again? Do you think we should give her a call or email her to try to explain these? Cheers.


Hi Ice!!!

Im happy to hear that your papers are on progress!  Seemed you are on the next stage already!

Anyhow, hope my advice can help you out!

1) SPASS

Like what Coral mentioned, yes! you need to certify it! I had certified mine at Toa Payoh. Paid for $10 and just colored photocopied them and it looks orginal... lol!

2) JOINT RESPONSIBILITIES

Expect that your CO will ask for this especially if you are living together or if they are not satisfied or confused with the joint activities that you submitted before so you need to make sure that they are very well organized and presentable.

**JOINT BANK ACCOUNT
Me and my husband was a long distance since we met. So joint bank account we dont have. So what i did, i make a statutory declaration why i cannot provide the joint account at the moment and if we have plans of opening a joint account, when and where? It was both signed by me and my husband.

Double check with POSB or other banks if you can open a joint account with your wife who is an SPASS holder and informed him of your resident status as well. If im not wrong, when I went to POSB last August to changed my last name, i asked the teller if i can open a joint account however my husband is not living in Singapore and the teller informed me that he needs to be physically present to verify his identity and passport. I will double check again because I am planning to do this when he comes down this December. So check other banks in Singapore who can provide you with that service. If all banks advice you the same, make a stat declaration.

Since you guys are moving to Australia when the visa gets granted, if you guys can get a holiday to go to Australia to open an account, pls do so. There is one member in this forum who recently opened a joint account in Australia. I will ask her what bank coz on January we will open a joint account in Melbourne. Ill update you.

***JOINT ACTIVITIES (HOUSEHOLD BILLS/UTILITES ETC).

Like what I mentioned, we dont have this because we are in a long distance relationship. So i make a statutory declaration as well. However, joint activities does'nt only refers to household bills but this also includes also like your outdoor activities. Example holiday, who paid for the airline tickets? who paid for your accomodation! The email confirmation from your airline, should match your bank statement. Lets say, you pay for it, print the email confirmation with the amount you paid for and find it in your bank statement. From there, your CO can see who is paying for the bills. 
if you are a little confuse I can give you a few samples of what I did, let me know if you want me to send it to you just give me your email add and ill send the sample attachment. From here, you can start gathering and specifically showing thru the bills who is paying this and that.

You can also provide your credit card statements. If you have a credit card and if you are eligible to add a supplementary card, you maybe wanting to do that because it adds up to your joint activities which means you are allowing you wife to use your credit limit. Your paid bills.

For accomodation, are you renting? If you guys are renting, you maybe wanting to ask your landlord to make a stat declaration that he is aware that you guys are living together and have it signed by a witness and authorized party. just like your 888. Because you already submitted your lease joint aggreement. Are they asking for the updated one?

Do you have a car? Does your car have insurance? Who is paying for the insurance? YOu can also provide it. Or do you have an insurance on where you need to list your dependents, if she is your dependent, you can also provide it.

Anything that you have that will show "her money is your money" or vice versa, is an example of your "joint activities". 

I havent do my medicals yet, but im done with my Singapore Police Clearance which i will collect on 20th this month and in my home country, I send the authorzation letter which was approved by the embassy to ask my father to get it for me so I dont need to go back home. Medicals I will prob do either this month or on December.

Hope I was able to help you! Let me know if you have any concerns, I am happy to assist!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

coral said:


> Hi icehorizon88,
> 
> I applied this year and just got my visa granted 3rd Nov. But I applied online. We initially doesn't have joint account as well, but apart from joint leasing agreement, I printed out my bank statement and my partner bank statement, and highlighted monthly transaction where I transfer half of the rental to his account, and he will transfer the rental to landlord. Also did the same for utility bills. It is a lot of work, we printed 6 months worth of bank statement and highlighted those items. After submitting the application, we then decided to open a joint account, who knows it will contribute to the visa 100 in 2 years time. After opening the joint account, we submitted it along with other evidence.
> 
> ...


HI coral!

Have you started packing your things!!!
So lucky you! IN 5.5 months your visa was granted!
I hope my visa will be granted in less than a year too... Im a non-eta so mine is quiet long...

Enjoy!


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

coral said:


> Hi icehorizon88,
> 
> I applied this year and just got my visa granted 3rd Nov. But I applied online. We initially doesn't have joint account as well, but apart from joint leasing agreement, I printed out my bank statement and my partner bank statement, and highlighted monthly transaction where I transfer half of the rental to his account, and he will transfer the rental to landlord. Also did the same for utility bills. It is a lot of work, we printed 6 months worth of bank statement and highlighted those items. After submitting the application, we then decided to open a joint account, who knows it will contribute to the visa 100 in 2 years time. After opening the joint account, we submitted it along with other evidence.
> 
> ...


Hi Coral,

Huge congrats on your visa ! and thanks for your advise  I will resubmit our bank statements to the officer highlighting the transactions as suggested. and we will be ringing up some other banks this weekend to see if we can open a joint bank account. May I know which bank you are using for the joint bank account in Singapore? Cheers.


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi Ice!!!
> 
> Im happy to hear that your papers are on progress!  Seemed you are on the next stage already!
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

Thanks for your reply. It's really good to hear from you  I'm glad that you got your police check from your home country sorted without having to go back there.

For the copy of my wife's updated s pass, I will get it certified as both yourself and Coral suggested. I submitted the certified copies of most documents including the lease agreement last time. It's just that an appointment is required for all notary public that I contacted last time and it was a bit of a hassle trying to find a place which I could go down there during my lunch break at work.

For the joint bank account, I will double check with POSB/DBS as it will be really convenient if they could just let us open this joint bank account as our current accounts are with them but when we went to a POSB branch a few months ago to see if we could open a joint bank account and the lady at the counter said s pass holders are not eligible for this joint bank account. Anyway, I will just talk to them again. and I will also contact other banks. please do let me know if you happen to find out about the info for the bank in Australia.

Regarding to the joint activities, I will try to gather those evidence for the points that you suggested. I would really appreciate if you could email me a sample of the work that you did . Once again, thanks so much for your effort in advising me in details. cheers


----------



## coral (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for the best wishes  I think one important strategy to have in mind is to present the documents in a way that will ease the CO's decision making. Highlighting bank entries and even little annotation can helps. themuel mentioned one important point about holidays. I did the same thing, where I printed out email confirmation that I paid for our air tickets, and he paid for the hotel accommodations etc. After that again highlight the items in bank statements. I also have mentioned that my partner and I attended some seminars together in Singapore. For banks, maybe try OCBC and Citibank as well.

Anyhow, I think that when the CO asked you to proceed with police check and medicals, you are probably progressing well in your application  

Good luck. I hope everyone will get it in less than a year!


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

coral said:


> Thanks guys for the best wishes  I think one important strategy to have in mind is to present the documents in a way that will ease the CO's decision making. Highlighting bank entries and even little annotation can helps. themuel mentioned one important point about holidays. I did the same thing, where I printed out email confirmation that I paid for our air tickets, and he paid for the hotel accommodations etc. After that again highlight the items in bank statements. I also have mentioned that my partner and I attended some seminars together in Singapore. For banks, maybe try OCBC and Citibank as well.
> 
> Anyhow, I think that when the CO asked you to proceed with police check and medicals, you are probably progressing well in your application
> 
> Good luck. I hope everyone will get it in less than a year!


Hi Coral,

Thanks for all the tips and info  I will definitely include anything that I can think of this time. The application was put through sort of in a rush as I just wanted to get it in first since we had already spent pretty much half a year preparing the documents and writing all the statements. Yeah, it's definitely good to see that things are moving along again and I too hope it's a good sign that the CO requested to get the medical check and the police check done  have a nice weekend. cheers


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

icehorizon88 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It's really good to hear from you  I'm glad that you got your police check from your home country sorted without having to go back there.
> 
> ...


Dear ice,

Sorry for the late reply. I have send you one copy of my sample in ur pm. Hope it helps you. Let me know if have a any clarification.

Have a good week!



Themuel


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

Received with thanks  Have a good nite.

Cheers


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new here as well, hoping to get some information as well as some reassurance. I'm have applied for 309 at vfs via paper not online in Singapore on 17/10, received a letter asking me for go ahead for my police check and medical on the 22/10. Medical was done and submitted online to the embassy on 4/11 and police check was done and submitted to the embassy on 11/11. 

I've been reading and I'm a little confused as most couples seemed to have been assigned a CO before being requested to go for medical and police checks but I haven't gotten any information/letter/email regarding the assignment of a CO yet. Should I be worried in any case?

I'm Singaporean and my partner is Singaporean that have recently gotten his Aus citizenship in 2013. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here as well, hoping to get some information as well as some reassurance. I'm have applied for 309 at vfs via paper not online in Singapore on 17/10, received a letter asking me for go ahead for my police check and medical on the 22/10. Medical was done and submitted online to the embassy on 4/11 and police check was done and submitted to the embassy on 11/11.
> 
> I've been reading and I'm a little confused as most couples seemed to have been assigned a CO before being requested to go for medical and police checks but I haven't gotten any information/letter/email regarding the assignment of a CO yet. Should I be worried in any case?
> 
> ...


Dear mischyz,

Welcome to the forum!

You mentioned you received an email requesting for police checks and medical exams? Is there any specific person from immigration who send it to you? Maybe you can reply to that email and ask who is handling your application or if you have any case officer already? 

Have a good day!

Regards, 
Themuel


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

themuel said:


> Dear mischyz,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

Thanks for the welcome  I didn't get an email but I got a letter via post instead. There's the general contact email [email protected] not a specific one. Should I just wait and see how it goes instead?


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

hi Mischyz!

Looks like you're already moving to the next stage! Regarding CO, I wouldn't worry too much. I have the feeling that each case does not get an exclusive officer in Singapore. I was mailed the name of one person, met another one at the interview and received an email from a third one.
in any case, they have a generic address on the australian high commission website. My experience getting a response emailing that address has been good compared to trying to call, so like Themuel suggested, you might want to drop them a line.
Good luck with the process 

Pauline



Mischyz said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here as well, hoping to get some information as well as some reassurance. I'm have applied for 309 at vfs via paper not online in Singapore on 17/10, received a letter asking me for go ahead for my police check and medical on the 22/10. Medical was done and submitted online to the embassy on 4/11 and police check was done and submitted to the embassy on 11/11.
> 
> I've been reading and I'm a little confused as most couples seemed to have been assigned a CO before being requested to go for medical and police checks but I haven't gotten any information/letter/email regarding the assignment of a CO yet. Should I be worried in any case?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> hi Mischyz!
> 
> Looks like you're already moving to the next stage! Regarding CO, I wouldn't worry too much. I have the feeling that each case does not get an exclusive officer in Singapore. I was mailed the name of one person, met another one at the interview and received an email from a third one.
> in any case, they have a generic address on the australian high commission website. My experience getting a response emailing that address has been good compared to trying to call, so like Themuel suggested, you might want to drop them a line.
> ...


Heya Pauline, thanks for the assurance! There was a name signed off at the letter that I have received but I doubt that that's the case officer. I've checked my application status via the vfs website and it still says "Received additional documents on 11/11/2014 to be sent to The Australian Embassy,Singapore Emb on 11/11/2014." so I think I'll probably wait till next week to drop them an email on the progress.

I'm just a little anxious as the solemnization ceremony will be in a month and I'm just hoping to get some good news like a progress status soon.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear Mischyz,

I agree with Pauline.  Relax your paper is progressing. Yeah your right, just drop them an email a week after.

By the way, you mentioned that your solemnization ceremony is near already but you already applied for 309? Were you already married before and now you will be having your formal wedding? is that correct?

Don't be anxious... if this is a formal wedding after your ROM, just submit the additional documents. I will be submitting additional documents next year like schedule of formal wedding in Melbourne, venues, joint accounts, updated copy our communication history ( bec we are long distance). My CO never asked for it but I believe these are very important evidence that will support my application. . You can do the same, just don't over submit of evidences. 

By the way, where did you do your medical examination? Was it cheap? I forgot to ask for the price, I have seen the list of medicals but the one the i called near to my place, the next appointment will be after 25 November.

Keep in touch and Good luck with your papers!

Themuel



Mischyz said:


> Heya Pauline, thanks for the assurance! There was a name signed off at the letter that I have received but I doubt that that's the case officer. I've checked my application status via the vfs website and it still says "Received additional documents on 11/11/2014 to be sent to The Australian Embassy,Singapore Emb on 11/11/2014." so I think I'll probably wait till next week to drop them an email on the progress.
> 
> I'm just a little anxious as the solemnization ceremony will be in a month and I'm just hoping to get some good news like a progress status soon.


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

Yeap it is in about 5 weeks time in Perth. We're both not married before and it's his first sponsorship. We submitted the intention of marriage documents together with the application as advised by the parish priest who was going to solemnize our marriage (he was also the one that certified our marriage documents as he's registered). Formal wedding (chinese wedding ceremony/dinner) will be held in Aug 2015, with that we have also submitted our bookings for the banquet and church for renewal of vows. When we submitted the documents and told them about our situation over the counter, they said to just submit the marriage document to them right after the solemnization or get the certificate from the Perth marriage office.

We're doing long distance too and I've already opened a joint account in Perth with my partner of which we're both contributing the same amount to it every month. Not sure what else they would need us besides all the communication documents like skype/whatsapp/emails/etc.

I did my health check at SATA in Singapore it's approx $148 including gst! Everything was done in an hour. You will need to call them and make an appointment, the lady was pretty helpful in giving advice on which doctors (male/female) will be available on certain dates.

Yes, keep in touch please! I could use some encouragement while playing this waiting game, so anxious! 



themuel said:


> Dear Mischyz,
> 
> I agree with Pauline.  Relax your paper is progressing. Yeah your right, just drop them an email a week after.
> 
> ...


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Appreciate help to share which notary public would charge decently to have documents certified? Thank you


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Yeap it is in about 5 weeks time in Perth. We're both not married before and it's his first sponsorship. We submitted the intention of marriage documents together with the application as advised by the parish priest who was going to solemnize our marriage (he was also the one that certified our marriage documents as he's registered). Formal wedding (chinese wedding ceremony/dinner) will be held in Aug 2015, with that we have also submitted our bookings for the banquet and church for renewal of vows. When we submitted the documents and told them about our situation over the counter, they said to just submit the marriage document to them right after the solemnization or get the certificate from the Perth marriage office.
> 
> ...


Dear Mischyz,

Good to hear I have someone here as well who is experiencing a long distance relationship!  I did wat you did too! skype, wattsapp, email, etc. By the way, which bank in did you apply for joint account? Was planning Commonwealth Bank! Im travelling back to Melbourne with my husband on January.

I scheduled my medicals next week at Paragon since SATA the latest will be around December already.

By the way, how did you submit your tourist application? Did you apply online? I always applied via paper, have'nt tried online. Is it better?

Regards,

Themuel


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Appreciate help to share which notary public would charge decently to have documents certified? Thank you


HI KTI,

I have certified mine at AMK station as this is more nearer to my place, its quiet expensive, $10 per page, i did it recently to certify my updated SPASS. The first documents I certified was thru a friend who was previously working for a lawyer, i paid 40$ for everything, they gave me discount,Normally they will just certify the first page of documents. My husband have him certified his documents in melbourne at the pharmacist, he never pay anything. he have them certified together with our form 888. what documents you will certify?

Hope this helps. You can google and you will find a lot of choices on where you can certify your documents. I just found the one in AMK thru google.

themuel


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

themuel said:


> HI KTI,
> 
> I have certified mine at AMK station as this is more nearer to my place, its quiet expensive, $10 per page, i did it recently to certify my updated SPASS. The first documents I certified was thru a friend who was previously working for a lawyer, i paid 40$ for everything, they gave me discount,Normally they will just certify the first page of documents. My husband have him certified his documents in melbourne at the pharmacist, he never pay anything. he have them certified together with our form 888. what documents you will certify?
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel

Form 888 was certified by an Australian certified public accountant as well as bio data (Applicant and sponsor) however it was requested to be notarized in Singapore. This really weird as the statutory act 56 allows profession like pharmacist, CPA, lawyer and etc to certify.

KT1


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

I didn't know it would take that long to schedule the medical. I guess I got lucky on that. My account is with Commonwealth as we're doing a savings account atm and they were having the highest rate at the point. My partner's main account is also with them. I'm thinking of getting a separate account with NAB when I head over again in Dec. By tourist you mean via ETA? I did the online one which cost approx 14-20 AUD can't really remember the cost. It's almost immediate.



themuel said:


> Dear Mischyz,
> 
> Good to hear I have someone here as well who is experiencing a long distance relationship!  I did wat you did too! skype, wattsapp, email, etc. By the way, which bank in did you apply for joint account? Was planning Commonwealth Bank! Im travelling back to Melbourne with my husband on January.
> 
> ...


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi Themuel
> 
> Form 888 was certified by an Australian certified public accountant as well as bio data (Applicant and sponsor) however it was requested to be notarized in Singapore. This really weird as the statutory act 56 allows profession like pharmacist, CPA, lawyer and etc to certify.
> 
> KT1


Hi KT1,

Sorry to hear that your sponsor is asking you notarized it in Singapore. So far mine, was not asked to. my form 888 was notarized, and the photocopies of the documents was certified, both by pharmacist in Melbourne. I believe these 2 are different. Certified means, they are confirming that there is a true copy or original documents was presented and certifying it to proof that ive seen the real documents.Notarial means it was attended by a third party and have given his word that the documents or agreement where true and witnessed or have seen the other persons involved in signing the documents.

my husband was supposed to ask his personal accountant to certify and notarized his papers including 888, however when we check the first page of application, we didnt see that an accountant was included. We were also confused looking at the Attorney's- General website for other authorized person who can witness our 888 so just decided to go the pharmacist as what is listed in the form 888.

if your case officer ask you to have it notarized, all we can do is just follow. 

themuel


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> I didn't know it would take that long to schedule the medical. I guess I got lucky on that. My account is with Commonwealth as we're doing a savings account atm and they were having the highest rate at the point. My partner's main account is also with them. I'm thinking of getting a separate account with NAB when I head over again in Dec. By tourist you mean via ETA? I did the online one which cost approx 14-20 AUD can't really remember the cost. It's almost immediate.


Hi Mischyz,

How did you transfer money to commonwealth. I want to do that, but isnt that's quite complicated since you will be needing like BCA nos, etc and there's a deduction if its wire transfers? Coz the last time my husband transfer money to my account, it was full amount anymore, im just not sure about from sg to aus? did ur husband received full amount?

yeah thats fine... im scheduled on tuesday 25. bad news, i think i lost my police clearance receipt. i will be collecting it this week. they will still probably give it to me showing my passport and ids. im so careless that i dont remember where i placed it.

thats good that you can get the result of your tourist visa within a day. its my first time to apply online. i already finished filling up the form but i havent submitted. im a little scared coz others take 1 mos or more. so im a littled scared, unlike here i have submitted my papers in person and so far i get the grant latest was within 5- 7 days.

i will think about if i will submit my tourist visa online or not... 

themuel


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

themuel said:


> HI KTI,
> 
> I have certified mine at AMK station as this is more nearer to my place, its quiet expensive, $10 per page, i did it recently to certify my updated SPASS. The first documents I certified was thru a friend who was previously working for a lawyer, i paid 40$ for everything, they gave me discount,Normally they will just certify the first page of documents. My husband have him certified his documents in melbourne at the pharmacist, he never pay anything. he have them certified together with our form 888. what documents you will certify?
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

I think $10 charges is pretty decent as typical charges are $40 per page. Thanks for sharing the location.

Cheers

KT1


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

I basically just brought in cash when I entered Australia. All I needed was my passport and they could set the account up for me. I read it somewhere in this forum that "_To open a bank account in Australia you need to present sufficient identity documents for verification of your identity. If you are not an Australian resident or citizen and you would like to open an Australian bank account when you arrive in Australia, whether joint or single, then in the first six weeks after you arrive you can open a bank account if you present only your passport as ID. After these six weeks, the banks will no longer accept your passport alone as ID, and will require a whole manner of other documents, such as bills that have your address, bank cards from other approved banks, driver's licence with address, etc._"

I hope that helps! Since you're allowed no more than 10k each into the country per visit I would suggest that you and your partner each bring in 9k. If immigration ask you can just tell them that you're applying for a partner visa and this is to set up your funds in Australia in due of the visa application. I know of some people that use Citibank to do the wire transfer (they have an account in Singapore and opened one in Austraila) There will be a charge and difference in amount due to the current exchange rate as well.

*So here are your options basically:*
1. Through banks - with the highest fees/widest spread
2. Through forex broker (e.g ozforex). Better rates than banks
3. Using a trading account (i.e interactivebrokers.com) and 'forex' your money across to your target currency. Lowest fee (2USD to transfer $100k) and narrowest unbeatable spread. Best for large amounts.

I hope that helps!

Oh dear, I think you can collect your Police Clearance with your passport, just let them know you misplaced the receipt. Do take note the opening hours though, I think they break for lunch from 12-2pm.

If you're applying for ETA I would definitely say do it via online. It's so much easier not to mention almost instant or 1 working day. But that's only if you're not planning to stay more than 3 months.



themuel said:


> Hi Mischyz,
> 
> How did you transfer money to commonwealth. I want to do that, but isnt that's quite complicated since you will be needing like BCA nos, etc and there's a deduction if its wire transfers? Coz the last time my husband transfer money to my account, it was full amount anymore, im just not sure about from sg to aus? did ur husband received full amount?
> 
> ...


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> I basically just brought in cash when I entered Australia. All I needed was my passport and they could set the account up for me. I read it somewhere in this forum that "_To open a bank account in Australia you need to present sufficient identity documents for verification of your identity. If you are not an Australian resident or citizen and you would like to open an Australian bank account when you arrive in Australia, whether joint or single, then in the first six weeks after you arrive you can open a bank account if you present only your passport as ID. After these six weeks, the banks will no longer accept your passport alone as ID, and will require a whole manner of other documents, such as bills that have your address, bank cards from other approved banks, driver's licence with address, etc._"
> 
> ...


Hi Mischyz,

Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation and suggestion! really appreciate it. Yeah was done with medicals last 24th. Will they upload the result at emedical website?

I will applying for my tourist visa next month.

How are you then? You are probably busy with your formal wedding that coming very soon. 

Ill be next, on January need to find a venue and wedding planner/coordinator to help me. I don't think my husband will managed everything lol!

Keep in touch! Have a great day!


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi Mischyz,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation and suggestion! really appreciate it. Yeah was done with medicals last 24th. Will they upload the result at emedical website?
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

They won't upload the results on the eMedical site but you can view the status if it has already been submitted or still in process. Mine took only 1 working day for it to be submitted. I'm good and I hope you are too!  Not really busy as we're Chinese and the major one is the Chinese dinner  the solemnization is just legal signing of papers from our parents view point.

I can help you if you'd like! I'm also looking for gowns and all that  Maybe we can keep in touch via Facebook or email! Dropped you a PM!

xx I wish you well and that your visa will be approved soon!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> They won't upload the results on the eMedical site but you can view the status if it has already been submitted or still in process. Mine took only 1 working day for it to be submitted. I'm good and I hope you are too!  Not really busy as we're Chinese and the major one is the Chinese dinner  the solemnization is just legal signing of papers from our parents view point.
> 
> ...


Hi Mischyz,

Thanks goodness you had posted on the eMedical site for those who has completed their health screen and wondering if it has been submitted.

My health report was submitted once day after I completed it.

Presently waiting on the 309 visa approval.


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi Mischyz,
> 
> Thanks goodness you had posted on the eMedical site for those who has completed their health screen and wondering if it has been submitted.
> 
> ...


HI KT1,

I had to Google it to find out. Apparently it was 'stated' in the letter but it wasn't even clear that we could check it  You're welcome! Its really unnerving playing this waiting game. I'm waiting for 309 too!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> HI KT1,
> 
> I had to Google it to find out. Apparently it was 'stated' in the letter but it wasn't even clear that we could check it  You're welcome! Its really unnerving playing this waiting game. I'm waiting for 309 too!


Hi Mischyz,

I wasn't observant as well as new to this visa process. Just submitted in early Nov and was asked to do medical and Police clearance.

Hoping the process will be smooth sailing. My partner is anxious as well!


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all,
We can get our documents certifed by a Notary Public for $5 per piece at Hoh Law Coporation. I had mine certified by them.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

YYY said:


> Hi all,
> We can get our documents certifed by a Notary Public for $5 per piece at Hoh Law Coporation. I had mine certified by them.


Hi YYY,

Thanks for the info.

Which class are you applying? Medical and police clearance completed?


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi YYY,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Which class are you applying? Medical and police clearance completed?


Good day KT1,
I applied for both 189 as well as 190 visa. Received invite for 190, SS Victoria, last month. Yes, medical and police clearance done. Now, im just trying to have patience and wait for a reply


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all, anyone has heard anything back from the High Commission? Xmas coming soon, I'm hoping they give us a wonderful present


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> Hi all, anyone has heard anything back from the High Commission? Xmas coming soon, I'm hoping they give us a wonderful present


Hi Pauline_t,

Haven't heard anything so far too. It would be a nice Xmas present.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi all. I did a follow-up with them a few weeks back and understand that they are arranging the case for approvals according to how urgent they are (because of limited quotas). Since I am travelling to Oz next week and will only be back in January, I am now due to hear from them in January. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi all. I did a follow-up with them a few weeks back and understand that they are arranging the case for approvals according to how urgent they are (because of limited quotas). Since I am travelling to Oz next week and will only be back in January, I am now due to hear from them in January.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


thanks for the info Peachtart! Any idea how the define "urgent"? Aren't we all urgent ? 
also did you get in touch with your CO directly or did you email the general email? My CO never picks up the phone pr answers emails..m.
good luck!!


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

From my interpretation, I believe she meant people who has to relocate this month or next. We spoke on the phone and I explained that I'm travelling to oz next week for this festive season and we discussed about my relocation plan and timeline. 

Who is your CO, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine was WC then FC. But when I write to the general email address, PC is the one responding. Hmm I feel like a CO orphan haha.
Who is yours?


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> thanks for the info Peachtart! Any idea how the define "urgent"? Aren't we all urgent ?
> also did you get in touch with your CO directly or did you email the general email? My CO never picks up the phone pr answers emails..m.
> good luck!!


Curious to know as well? Have you gotten a reply or approval yet since you mentioned that a decision was due in October but it's December already?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Curious to know as well? Have you gotten a reply or approval yet since you mentioned that a decision was due in October but it's December already?


I got a call in October to ask me to stop sending in evidence (I was having a slight panic attack then) as they have sufficient evidence at their end and the call was also to inform that I will hear from them in November instead. No news for the whole November which I called them to follow up last week.

To cut the story short, after sharing my relocation timeline with my CO, I am now due to hear from them in January when I am back from Oz. .


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

peachtart said:


> I got a call in October to ask me to stop sending in evidence (I was having a slight panic attack then) as they have sufficient evidence at their end and the call was also to inform that I will hear from them in November instead. No news for the whole November which I called them to follow up last week.
> 
> To cut the story short, after sharing my relocation timeline with my CO, I am now due to hear from them in January when I am back from Oz. .


Hi Peachtart,

Thanks for your reply! Did you not have to go through an interview etc? I'm applying for 309 and I just emailed my CO yesterday if she needed anymore information from me and she said not at the moment and just to email her the wedding certificate and photos of the ceremony etc when I have them. I've been reading these forums and honestly I'm getting a bit worried from the lack of communication from my CO. I'm due to have a decision made by April (applied in Oct) if it's on a 6 months basis and I'm trying to make plans for relocation which is pretty difficult since I can't gauge a time for the approval. Did you email/call to tell your CO about relocating plans only after the 6 months waiting period or?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi Peachtart,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! Did you not have to go through an interview etc? I'm applying for 309 and I just emailed my CO yesterday if she needed anymore information from me and she said not at the moment and just to email her the wedding certificate and photos of the ceremony etc when I have them. I've been reading these forums and honestly I'm getting a bit worried from the lack of communication from my CO. I'm due to have a decision made by April (applied in Oct) if it's on a 6 months basis and I'm trying to make plans for relocation which is pretty difficult since I can't gauge a time for the approval. Did you email/call to tell your CO about relocating plans only after the 6 months waiting period or?


Hi Mischyz,

My CO did email me asking for docs as well but anything more than that will be during/after the interview. Regarding the relocation plan, I've written down in my statement and also discussed that during the interview. The topic of relocation actually came about as I was sharing about when my partner will be in Singapore for work again.

Have you attended the interview or scheduled to have one? 
I find the interview really good to share things that is difficult to put into words for the essay. Especially for my partner and I as we have an odd living arrangement when he is in Singapore for work.


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi Mischyz,
> 
> My CO did email me asking for docs as well but anything more than that will be during/after the interview. Regarding the relocation plan, I've written down in my statement and also discussed that during the interview. The topic of relocation actually came about as I was sharing about when my partner will be in Singapore for work again.
> 
> ...


Hi peachtart,

Unfortunately no. There hasn't been any news with regards to having an interview scheduled, that's why I'm a little on my toes. Could I ask how far into your application waiting time did they ask for an interview?

Thanks


----------



## Mkivy1024 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Same CO*



themuel said:


> Hi icehorizon88,
> 
> Thank you!  yes! it was really a great relief. It makes me feel that i submitted the correct paper works and the submitted it accordingly. I am from the Philippines bdw and working here for more than 6 years but I am not a resident.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think we have the same CO. Mine is CW too. She sent me an email last Oct that my visa is approaching its final processing stage and most likely to be approved in next couple of Months. I applied last April 09, 2014. I have submitted all the requirements. I am just waiting for the result. Good luck to us.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> They won't upload the results on the eMedical site but you can view the status if it has already been submitted or still in process. Mine took only 1 working day for it to be submitted. I'm good and I hope you are too!  Not really busy as we're Chinese and the major one is the Chinese dinner  the solemnization is just legal signing of papers from our parents view point.
> 
> ...


Hi Mischyz,

I am very sorry for the delayed reply... i have been very very busy with the store christmas preparation.

well yeah, my case officer already received my medicals so far... i think it all went ok, never heard anything from them so far.

i have already submitted my tourist application too, approved for a multiple entry.

my husband is coming home for xmas. its gonnabe our first xmas and new years together and our first time being together for the longest of one month .. well u know, like you, we are always in long distance and max we see each other is 2 weeks.

anyways, how things goin on with you? hows ur preparation?

take care!!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi all. I did a follow-up with them a few weeks back and understand that they are arranging the case for approvals according to how urgent they are (because of limited quotas). Since I am travelling to Oz next week and will only be back in January, I am now due to hear from them in January.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


hey peachtart,

good to hear from you in this forum. thought ure already in australia. how come your results are taking soo long?

i hope you get your goodnews very soon. i know u have been waiting for sooo long already....

have a good day!

Themuel


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hi, I think we have the same CO. Mine is CW too. She sent me an email last Oct that my visa is approaching its final processing stage and most likely to be approved in next couple of Months. I applied last April 09, 2014. I have submitted all the requirements. I am just waiting for the result. Good luck to us.


Hi Mkivy,

Im from Philippines too, we have the same CO. Im very excited for you! Hope you get a good news very soon.

Which part of OZ you are in?

Themuel


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

hc_tan88 said:


> Guys, just wanted to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Our visa 309 was lodge on the 17th March 2014 in Singapore. F.C is our CO but have also heard from W.C from time to time.
> 
> ...


Hi Hc_tan,

Hows your application progess? So did you get your visa already? 

Themuel


----------



## Mkivy1024 (Jul 22, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi Mkivy,
> 
> Im from Philippines too, we have the same CO. Im very excited for you! Hope you get a good news very soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

My Fiancé is from Brisbane. I applied for Fiancé visa and we are getting married next year in Brisbane. I am glad you open this thread for Singapore applicants as I have been clueless during the early stage of my application and couldn't find any thread about applicants from Singapore. This thread is a big help to those who are just starting with the application and those who are still in the process. Waiting for the result takes a lot of patience. Its been almost 8mos now of waiting, not a joke to wait. Anyway good luck to all of us. Drop me a pm if you can. I would like to meet you in person. God bless eveyone!


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear all, I finally heard from my CO! No visa yet, but she said likely to finalise next month. Fingers crossed!
Have a happy holiday season everyone. I hope some still get nice presents from the High Commission and for the rest of us, that we hear good news for lunar new year


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> Dear all, I finally heard from my CO! No visa yet, but she said likely to finalise next month. Fingers crossed!
> Have a happy holiday season everyone. I hope some still get nice presents from the High Commission and for the rest of us, that we hear good news for lunar new year


Hi Pauline!!!

Another good great news!!!!! Oh please continue updating us to give us more hope!!!

Im very happy for u Pauline!!!

Hope we all see each other when everyone of us is in OZ already!!!

Im sure your very excited!!!

Themuel


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> My Fiancé is from Brisbane. I applied for Fiancé visa and we are getting married next year in Brisbane. I am glad you open this thread for Singapore applicants as I have been clueless during the early stage of my application and couldn't find any thread about applicants from Singapore. This thread is a big help to those who are just starting with the application and those who are still in the process. Waiting for the result takes a lot of patience. Its been almost 8mos now of waiting, not a joke to wait. Anyway good luck to all of us. Drop me a pm if you can. I would like to meet you in person. God bless eveyone!


Your welcome! Mkivy,

drop by to the store if you could!

god bless!!!


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi Pauline!!!
> 
> Another good great news!!!!! Oh please continue updating us to give us more hope!!!
> 
> ...


thank you Themuel, ill definitely keep you posted!

I'm very excited for you that you get to spend Xmas with your husband!! My fiance and I also started off with a long distance relationship but made sure to see each other every other week and it'll be a month on Xmas. So I totally know how you feel 

Happy holidays to you and hubby 
Pauline


----------



## Mkivy1024 (Jul 22, 2014)

themuel said:


> Your welcome! Mkivy,
> 
> drop by to the store if you could!
> 
> god bless!!!


Hi Themuel,

I will surely visit you there! Merry Xmas!


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hi peachtart,
> 
> Unfortunately no. There hasn't been any news with regards to having an interview scheduled, that's why I'm a little on my toes. Could I ask how far into your application waiting time did they ask for an interview?
> 
> Thanks


Greetings from Melbourne! Apologies for my late response as my partner was in Singapore and we travelled back together. Just packing the suitcases were a lot of work. :/

I applied in early April and was given an interview in June (i think) and due to work, I had to postpone it to July. During the interview, I asked my CO when can we expect to hear the decision and was told around Nov. It was later postponed to January (i hear it was because of the quota) but I'm happy either way as I am in oz for 2.5 weeks for this festive season.

How far are you into your application?


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Greetings from Melbourne! Apologies for my late response as my partner was in Singapore and we travelled back together. Just packing the suitcases were a lot of work. :/
> 
> I applied in early April and was given an interview in June (i think) and due to work, I had to postpone it to July. During the interview, I asked my CO when can we expect to hear the decision and was told around Nov. It was later postponed to January (i hear it was because of the quota) but I'm happy either way as I am in oz for 2.5 weeks for this festive season.
> 
> How far are you into your application?


Hey peachtart,

Just got back from a 3 weeks stay with family there. We got married while I was there and I just submitted the wedding certificate and photos to my CO who have already acknowledged that she has received it. All she also replied in the email saying:

_No further documents required at this stage.

Your application is actively under assessment. As your application is still well within the average service standard for this category of visa we are unable to provide you with further details at this time. For the current service standards for partner applications, please see: Australia Visa Information - Singapore - Visa Types - Family - Partner - Processing Time . The service standards for processing times are indicative only.

We will write once we are ready to finalise this application._​
I guess it's the waiting game again?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hey peachtart,
> 
> Just got back from a 3 weeks stay with family there. We got married while I was there and I just submitted the wedding certificate and photos to my CO who have already acknowledged that she has received it. All she also replied in the email saying:
> 
> ...


I strongly believe so. Did you apply it online or in person / hard copy? And when did you apply it?


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

peachtart said:


> I strongly believe so. Did you apply it online or in person / hard copy? And when did you apply it?


We submitted the hard copy/in person and we did it on the 17th of Oct 2014 =)


----------



## Mkivy1024 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just want to let you know that I finally got my visa!!! Hurray!!! 
I wish you get yours soon too! Good bless!

Cheers,
Mkivy


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations on your good news...


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you know that I finally got my visa!!! Hurray!!!
> I wish you get yours soon too! Good bless!
> ...


Great news!!! Very excited for you Mkivy! And it's good to know that they're back to work 
All the best 

Cheers
Pauline


----------



## hc_tan88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you know that I finally got my visa!!! Hurray!!!
> I wish you get yours soon too! Good bless!
> ...


Hi Mkivy,

Congratulation! What a great news. May i know when your visa application was lodged? Mine was 17th March 2014 but visa still not granted so far. CW did mention likely to be in the first quarter of this year.

Been waiting patiently..

Thanks 
Henry


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you know that I finally got my visa!!! Hurray!!!
> I wish you get yours soon too! Good bless!
> ...


Hey Mkivy,

Whoo!!! Congratulations and happy for you ate!!!! Such a good gift for Christmas and new year! I know hubby's going to be very happy!

Hope to see u again before u go to hubby!

Themuel


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

My visa was granted yesterday!!! Waiting time was a few days short of 8 months.
I'm soooo happy!
Thank you all for the support and help and see you soon in Australia


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> Great news!!! Very excited for you Mkivy! And it's good to know that they're back to work
> All the best
> 
> Cheers
> Pauline


Congratulations!


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> My visa was granted yesterday!!! Waiting time was a few days short of 8 months.
> I'm soooo happy!
> Thank you all for the support and help and see you soon in Australia


Omg congratulations to you too!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news! Oz is waiting for you and the weather is fine... cheers and best wishes



pauline_t said:


> My visa was granted yesterday!!! Waiting time was a few days short of 8 months.
> I'm soooo happy!
> Thank you all for the support and help and see you soon in Australia


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> My visa was granted yesterday!!! Waiting time was a few days short of 8 months.
> I'm soooo happy!
> Thank you all for the support and help and see you soon in Australia


Pauline,

Congratulation!!! Happy for you! Thank god that you and Mkivy already granted.

I am currently in melbourne for holiday and be back on the 25th. How long did they gave you to pack everything?

Enjoy Pauline! 

Themuel


----------



## pauline_t (Apr 23, 2014)

themuel said:


> Pauline,
> 
> Congratulation!!! Happy for you! Thank god that you and Mkivy already granted.
> 
> ...


Thanks Themuel!! I need to get into the country by 14 April, which is when my police report expires. But I was planning to go next week anyway 
Good luck to you Themuel, I hope you hear good news very soon


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you know that I finally got my visa!!! Hurray!!!
> I wish you get yours soon too! Good bless!
> ...


Hi Mkivy, congratulations on your great news! wish u lots of happy days ahead


----------



## icehorizon88 (Sep 21, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> My visa was granted yesterday!!! Waiting time was a few days short of 8 months.
> I'm soooo happy!
> Thank you all for the support and help and see you soon in Australia


Huge Congrats Pauline ! I am very happy for u


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

themuel said:


> Hi is there anyone in this forum who have undergo an interview.


It seems that ALL applications via China get interviewed. If you read this thread by Ryugen and Itishreee (both from China), you will see that they also talk about it and have both been scheduled for interviews. 
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ne-lodgement-china-4-months-no-update-co.html

Good luck, i'm sure it will be fine! !


----------



## hc_tan88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

My case might be a rare one. Our partner visa has just been granted today by WC. It has been 10.5 months and finally.. yeah! best of luck to those who are still waiting. Wont be too long too go. 

Cheers
Henry


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to you both Henry. Wonderful news!


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

hc_tan88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case might be a rare one. Our partner visa has just been granted today by WC. It has been 10.5 months and finally.. yeah! best of luck to those who are still waiting. Wont be too long too go.
> 
> ...


Congra Henry! What a great way to start 2015!


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

Mkivy1024 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you know that I finally got my visa!!! Hurray!!!
> I wish you get yours soon too! Good bless!
> ...


Congra Mkivy! Delighted to read this piece of great news!


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

pauline_t said:


> My visa was granted yesterday!!! Waiting time was a few days short of 8 months.
> I'm soooo happy!
> Thank you all for the support and help and see you soon in Australia


Congra! 8 months to be granted PR is fast! Im 4 months into the waiting game. Congra again!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

hc_tan88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case might be a rare one. Our partner visa has just been granted today by WC. It has been 10.5 months and finally.. yeah! best of luck to those who are still waiting. Wont be too long too go.
> 
> ...


congratulations hc_tan888!

Happy for you! i know uve waited for sooo long! hope to see u on oz? which part of oz are u? im still waiting. 

themuel


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

Great Monday guys! My PR has been granted!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news! Best wishes for a great life in Oz.



YYY said:


> Great Monday guys! My PR has been granted!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

YYY said:


> Great Monday guys! My PR has been granted!


Congrats YYY! Happy for you!  

Themuel


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Since my last post in Nob 2014. I am still in the waiting lane. It is close to 5 months mark. Any one else who are still in the waiting lane?

Anyone moving to Sydney?

KT1


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Since my last post in Nob 2014. I am still in the waiting lane. It is close to 5 months mark. Any one else who are still in the waiting lane?
> 
> Anyone moving to Sydney?
> 
> KT1


Hi KTI,

I am still waiting like you. Already in our 6months. I am from a high risk country so my waiting period is longer than u which is upto 12months. Hopefully it can be granted sooner. What I'm only sure is, my CO says it can be delayed due to the number of visas allocated every year but regardless, they need to give results prior to the expiration of my police clearance and medicals.

Themuel


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi KTI,
> 
> I am still waiting like you. Already in our 6months. I am from a high risk country so my waiting period is longer than u which is upto 12months. Hopefully it can be granted sooner. What I'm only sure is, my CO says it can be delayed due to the number of visas allocated every year but regardless, they need to give results prior to the expiration of my police clearance and medicals.
> 
> Themuel


Hi Themuel,

Hang in there! I am sure there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. is there anyone else you know is in the waiting lane?

I am from low risk country. I think a CO was assigned (thru email) after which I have not heard for the past few months.

KT1


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Hang in there! I am sure there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. Tc is there anyone else you know is in the waiting lane?
> 
> ...


Hi KTI,

I communicate with mischyz, she is very friendly, both of u guys are from Singapore. She is also in the waiting game.

I think it's a positive thing if u didnt hear anything from u CO, it means the requirements u submitted are so far ok and they don't need anything from you.

Just hang in there and keep praying! For sure all of us will be granted. 

Take care!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi KTI,
> 
> I communicate with mischyz, she is very friendly, both of u guys are from Singapore. She is also in the waiting game.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the positive and kind words. Yes I am sure with positive thoughts will the grant be given.

Guess that leaves only 3 of us in the waiting lane.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> HI KT1,
> 
> I had to Google it to find out. Apparently it was 'stated' in the letter but it wasn't even clear that we could check it  You're welcome! Its really unnerving playing this waiting game. I'm waiting for 309 too!


Hi Mischyz,

Understand from Themuel you are still in the waiting lane. I am in the 4th month waiting. Have you heard anything so far?

According to the IMM site the processing time is 5-8 months which is hopefully on track.

KT1


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everybody, it has been awhile and I hope everybody has been well. Just writing in to say I've got my visa approved at the beginning of the month. 

Hang in there guys!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi everybody, it has been awhile and I hope everybody has been well. Just writing in to say I've got my visa approved at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Hang in there guys!


Congrats Peachtart. The wait is finally over! What was the waiting duration?

Which city are you off to?


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi everybody, it has been awhile and I hope everybody has been well. Just writing in to say I've got my visa approved at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Hang in there guys!


Congrats! Thanks for sharing good news! How long did u wait?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi everybody, it has been awhile and I hope everybody has been well. Just writing in to say I've got my visa approved at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Hang in there guys!


Congratulations peachtart!!! 

I am very happy to hear your good news! We know wat uve been thru and I'm very happy after all your efforts youve finally got wat uve been waiting for!!! Have fun and hope to see u there!

Themuel


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

It was a relatively long wait as we submitted in April and back then the approx waiting time is about 6 months. I do understand that the delay is caused by limited quotas but we are very blessed as the COs involved are kind enough to update us as and when. 

Heading off to Melbourne.  Anyone else heading there? I know Themuel is.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> It was a relatively long wait as we submitted in April and back then the approx waiting time is about 6 months. I do understand that the delay is caused by limited quotas but we are very blessed as the COs involved are kind enough to update us as and when.
> 
> Heading off to Melbourne.  Anyone else heading there? I know Themuel is.


Hi Peachtart,

Who was your CO? Both of you are locals?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi Peachtart,
> 
> Who was your CO? Both of you are locals?


FC then PC. My partner is Australian and I am Singaporean.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> FC then PC. My partner is Australian and I am Singaporean.


The visa came through via slow mail or email?

Best Wishes to your new journey!


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

peachtart said:


> It was a relatively long wait as we submitted in April and back then the approx waiting time is about 6 months. I do understand that the delay is caused by limited quotas but we are very blessed as the COs involved are kind enough to update us as and when.
> 
> Heading off to Melbourne.  Anyone else heading there? I know Themuel is.


Hi Peachtart,
Ya, i Will be heading to Melbourne at the end of the year &#128513;


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

YYY said:


> Hi Peachtart,
> Ya, i Will be heading to Melbourne at the end of the year &#128513;


Hi guys, I have a Follow up Question For peachtart And YYY,

How months left on your medical And police clearance wen ur visa Gets granted? Coz my CO says, if it might be delayed most Due To lack of allocated Visas but They must give decision prior to the Expiration of police Clearance and medicals, whichever will expire first? Both mine will expire on November, and our 12months waiting period will be this end of Aug.

Themuel


----------



## YYY (Nov 28, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi guys, I have a Follow up Question For peachtart And YYY,
> 
> How months left on your medical And police clearance wen ur visa Gets granted? Coz my CO says, if it might be delayed most Due To lack of allocated Visas but They must give decision prior to the Expiration of police Clearance and medicals, whichever will expire first? Both mine will expire on November, and our 12months waiting period will be this end of Aug.
> 
> Themuel


Hi Themuel, 
I was asked for a medical report report and police clearance in November 2014 and received the visa grant in February 2015. Both documents should be good for a year. I hope you find this info helpful!


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> The visa came through via slow mail or email?
> 
> Best Wishes to your new journey!


Thanks KT1. It came it via email and came in at the beginning of the month, since it seems that the issue is with the limits of quota they have than the processing so it came in on 2nd Feb for me (1st working date of Feb).

March is coming so hopefully more good news in this thread!


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi guys, I have a Follow up Question For peachtart And YYY,
> 
> How months left on your medical And police clearance wen ur visa Gets granted? Coz my CO says, if it might be delayed most Due To lack of allocated Visas but They must give decision prior to the Expiration of police Clearance and medicals, whichever will expire first? Both mine will expire on November, and our 12months waiting period will be this end of Aug.
> 
> Themuel


Hi Themuel

I'm not sure what's the expiry of the medical and police report but I received my letter to do both checks in late July so I must have done it late July / early August in 2014.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Thanks KT1. It came it via email and came in at the beginning of the month, since it seems that the issue is with the limits of quota they have than the processing so it came in on 2nd Feb for me (1st working date of Feb).
> 
> March is coming so hopefully more good news in this thread!


Hopefully there would be good news in March for the rest of us who are waiting.

Seems there are only a handful in the waiting lane. Whereas most have gotten their visa.

We should all keep in touch on the relocation and keep encouraging each other so as not to end the thread.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

YYY said:


> Hi Themuel,
> I was asked for a medical report report and police clearance in November 2014 and received the visa grant in February 2015. Both documents should be good for a year. I hope you find this info helpful!


thank you Peachtart and YYY for the update. I hope they'll grant me before its expireS.

I forgot that YYY u applied for working visa yeah? Coz I know it's more faster to get approval espeespecially if your job position is supported by the government.

Thank you and hope to hear continues good news especially for those who are still waiting.


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi Mischyz,
> 
> Understand from Themuel you are still in the waiting lane. I am in the 4th month waiting. Have you heard anything so far?
> 
> ...


Heya! Nope... none so far. I hope that we will all get good news soon. But I fear about the delay in doing so due to the increase tightening of security due to the rising act of terrorism.


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

peachtart said:


> It was a relatively long wait as we submitted in April and back then the approx waiting time is about 6 months. I do understand that the delay is caused by limited quotas but we are very blessed as the COs involved are kind enough to update us as and when.
> 
> Heading off to Melbourne.  Anyone else heading there? I know Themuel is.


Congratulations!


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Thanks KT1. It came it via email and came in at the beginning of the month, since it seems that the issue is with the limits of quota they have than the processing so it came in on 2nd Feb for me (1st working date of Feb).
> 
> March is coming so hopefully more good news in this thread!


I'm not sure if I have asked this before but were there any (more) interviews before the approval?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Heya! Nope... none so far. I hope that we will all get good news soon. But I fear about the delay in doing so due to the increase tightening of security due to the rising act of terrorism.


Things should turn up well. Have you been corresponding with CO via email or phone follow up?

My application was one month after yours. Which city are you planning to move to?

Seems few have chosen Sydney


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi mischyz,

So far Ivr never heard or read anything from this forum or from other websites that they got interviewed when it's already near to their approval. I've only encountered people got interviewed first a few months after they submit the paper. Maybe there are cases bring interviewed still.even the approval.is already near. I've read a philippine forum only 2mos left and was still asked for the latest pictures, communication evidence. Maybe just to ensure that they are still communicating and their relationship is still ongoing.

Themuel



Mischyz said:


> I'm not sure if I have asked this before but were there any (more) interviews before the approval?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

As I am planning to visit Sydney (309 is still in progress and this is the 4th month waiting in the queue) together with my spouse who is a PR to look for a home to rent for the time being in April. I guess I would have to inform my CO about the coming trip? In the event if the 309 is approved the CO would have inform and request that I be offshore as soon as possible?

Any experience or advise?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> As I am planning to visit Sydney (309 is still in progress and this is the 4th month waiting in the queue) together with my spouse who is a PR to look for a home to rent for the time being in April. I guess I would have to inform my CO about the coming trip? In the event if the 309 is approved the CO would have inform and request that I be offshore as soon as possible?
> 
> Any experience or advise?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, that's what I did. I email my CO of my trips prior to the approval and attach the itinerary. This will ensure that any approval that comes in will be prior or after your trip to Oz.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Yes, that's what I did. I email my CO of my trips prior to the approval and attach the itinerary. This will ensure that any approval that comes in will be prior or after your trip to Oz.


Thanks Peachtart. I assume approvals are sent via email or slow mail? Any idea?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Further to my last post on my coming trip to Sydney in April. I discovered my previous ETA application made on 18 August 2014 cannot be found online when I made a check to reconfirm. I believe ETA is good for 12 months multiple trips.

Can anyone advise if ETA was "deactivated" because of the 309 application being in progress? Anybody with a similar experience?



Thanks


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Further to my last post on my coming trip to Sydney in April. I discovered my previous ETA application made on 18 August 2014 cannot be found online when I made a check to reconfirm. I believe ETA is good for 12 months multiple trips.
> 
> Can anyone advise if ETA was "deactivated" because of the 309 application being in progress? Anybody with a similar experience?
> 
> Thanks


The ETA should not be deactivated while 309 is in progress. I visited my fiancé alright while I was on 309.

Did you apply for your ETA directly on the oz government website or third party? I noticed i can't check the validity of my ETA when I applied through a third party agent. They told me the same thing as well but I've successfully entered oz on that ETA while still on 309 last December.

Also, regarding your previous post, my approval came in through email.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> The ETA should not be deactivated while 309 is in progress. I visited my fiancé alright while I was on 309.
> 
> Did you apply for your ETA directly on the oz government website or third party? I noticed i can't check the validity of my ETA when I applied through a third party agent. They told me the same thing as well but I've successfully entered oz on that ETA while still on 309 last December.
> 
> Also, regarding your previous post, my approval came in through email.


I applied ETA directly on the oz govt website and can't check on the validity however I recalled it was good for one year from the application date. Not too sure what to do next. I was thinking since I was going to inform CO on my coming trip is to ask about the ETA as well.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> I applied ETA directly on the oz govt website and can't check on the validity however I recalled it was good for one year from the application date. Not too sure what to do next. I was thinking since I was going to inform CO on my coming trip is to ask about the ETA as well.


That is very strange. That's one but not sure how much they can help on that. At the same time, I would also try to find the email you receive when you apply for the ETA.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> That is very strange. That's one but not sure how much they can help on that. At the same time, I would also try to find the email you receive when you apply for the ETA.


Peachtart, an alternative to check with travel agent or airlines on the ETA validity. As our flight is on redemption basis the airlines was able to verify and confirm it was still valid. Thank goodness of the alternative solutions.

Also on your last trip using ETA that was informed your CO, did he/she replied and acknowledged/reply your email?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Peachtart, an alternative to check with travel agent or airlines on the ETA validity. As our flight is on redemption basis the airlines was able to verify and confirm it was still valid. Thank goodness of the alternative solutions.
> 
> Also on your last trip using ETA that was informed your CO, did he/she replied and acknowledged/reply your email?


The last trip, yes. I had to call my CO and enquire if I should apply for a new ETA or is the approval coming in so they responded to that. Also, my partner upgraded me to biz class using his miles and we used that as an evidence so they were aware of the trip.

The previous times I've sent them the itinerary they responded to some but not all. I understand they don't respond to all emails but I take it as job done as long as I have done my part to inform them of my upcoming trips to oz.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> The last trip, yes. I had to call my CO and enquire if I should apply for a new ETA or is the approval coming in so they responded to that. Also, my partner upgraded me to biz class using his miles and we used that as an evidence so they were aware of the trip.
> 
> The previous times I've sent them the itinerary they responded to some but not all. I understand they don't respond to all emails but I take it as job done as long as I have done my part to inform them of my upcoming trips to oz.


Your CO actually pick up your call? That is fortunate as my calls always end up in their voice mail.

We are redeeming miles and will attach the itinerary for their reference once our wait-list is confirmed. Yes I agree we have to do our part on informing.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone has experience in trying to reach out to their CO via email/call to inform/seek their approval of their trip to Australia (while pending for 309 Visa approval) using ETA to visit/traveling with their partner? However there wasn't any response nor reply from CO.

Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Has anyone has experience in trying to reach out to their CO via email/call to inform/seek their approval of their trip to Australia (while pending for 309 Visa approval) using ETA to visit/traveling with their partner? However there wasn't any response nor reply from CO.
> 
> Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


Hi KTI,

I comeback from holiday last January With my partner while waiting until now for my partner visa 309. My CO only acknowledge my email says thank u for the inform. I let them know when I'm coming back and if I need to extend. When I comeback in Sg, I also informed my CO via email that I'm back and started working again. Same thing it's been acknowledge and says, she will email me if she have any further or necessary things needed to me.

Hope this helps.

Themuel


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi KTI,
> 
> I comeback from holiday last January With my partner while waiting until now for my partner visa 309. My CO only acknowledge my email says thank u for the inform. I let them know when I'm coming back and if I need to extend. When I comeback in Sg, I also informed my CO via email that I'm back and started working again. Same thing it's been acknowledge and says, she will email me if she have any further or necessary things needed to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel, thanks for sharing. The experience I had was I didn't receive any acknowledgement. Felt uneasy with 309 application on-going while using an existing ETA to travel to Australia. The foremost concern is to have them inform once the granted is imminent where I am required to be offshore. Don't wish it to be complicated.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Has anyone has experience in trying to reach out to their CO via email/call to inform/seek their approval of their trip to Australia (while pending for 309 Visa approval) using ETA to visit/traveling with their partner? However there wasn't any response nor reply from CO.
> 
> Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


Experience that before. No issue as long as you've sent an email to inform them. My CO wasn't very responsive before the interview but I travelled all the same even without acknowledgement.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Experience that before. No issue as long as you've sent an email to inform them. My CO wasn't very responsive before the interview but I travelled all the same even without acknowledgement.


Thanks for the helpful experience. It is worry off my shoulders. When will you be off to Melbourne I believe or have you started your new life chapter?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Heya! Nope... none so far. I hope that we will all get good news soon. But I fear about the delay in doing so due to the increase tightening of security due to the rising act of terrorism.


Hello how's are things since your last reply in February. Any indications on your application?


----------



## quokka (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

Long time reader, first time commenter.

Sponsored my partner's 309 Visa (French - Low Risk) online on July 21, 2014 while we are both residing in Singapore.

Oct 31 - Officer contacted us asking for more 'Social' proof, Form 80 and a few other things.
Nov 12 - All documents upload except Singapore Police Certificate (uploaded Nov 25)
Dec 1 - Attended very brief interview

Haven't heard anything since.

Just wanted to share my timeline for anyone else waiting out there with no news


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

quokka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time reader, first time commenter.
> 
> ...


Welcome Quokka,

I too am waiting since Nov 14 after submitting medical and Singapore Police certificate.

Has your partner gone for the medical?

Which city are you planning to relocate to?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was wondering if it is possible for the applicant to travel unlimited trips to Australia on ETA while waiting 309 to be granted? Can the sponsor put request to the embassy?

Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible for the applicant to travel unlimited trips to Australia on ETA while waiting 309 to be granted? Can the sponsor put request to the embassy?
> 
> Any insight would be helpful.


If you're on ETA, it allows you to enter Oz multiple times. Only condition - each stay should not be more than 3 months.

This would not require approval from the embassy. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> If you're on ETA, it allows you to enter Oz multiple times. Only condition - each stay should not be more than 3 months.
> 
> This would not require approval from the embassy. Hope this clarifies.


Thanks Peachtart.

I wasn't sure as have heard immigration doesn't take kindly to repeated visits. As there was one case of a local Singaporean given a warning.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Thanks Peachtart.
> 
> I wasn't sure as have heard immigration doesn't take kindly to repeated visits. As there was one case of a local Singaporean given a warning.


I've been asked at the immigration the purpose of my visit (a few times) as I visit melbourne about 4-5 times a year. Any idea who gave the warning?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible for the applicant to travel unlimited trips to Australia on ETA while waiting 309 to be granted? Can the sponsor put request to the embassy?
> 
> Any insight would be helpful.


Dear KTI,

Wen u come down to Sydney, go to immigration and ask if u can extend ur stay. What I only know when I comedown last time at Melbourne, since I don't have conditions of "no further stay" in my visa, they say i can extend which depends on the category that was given to me (3 mos 6mos or 12mos), however, it still with the officer if they will approve it or not I believe if u can provide a valid reason. But being grant unlimited I think it will already fall in the category of migrating which all of us are waiting...

So far I've never heard any warnings about always extending or always keeps coming back and forth like peachtart's case. Mostly, like mine, I always travel every year, 2x in a year, and already being questioned for the reason of my travel. They didn't put me in a room, but it was right after the immigration stamp my entry, if u often travel, ull noticed there are other officers behind the immigration who are standing and sometimes they ask people or if u have probs the immigration officers will pass u to these officers who are standing right behind them.

As for me, after approving and stamping my entry, an officer approach me for some queations like "what's your purpose of travel? Is it ur first time? Do u know anyone in australia?" the moment I said "yes, my husband". He asked if my husband is a citizen or working visa and i said he is a citizen and he asked me if I have plans of migrating and i said yes I am currently on the waiting period we submitted our 309 application last Aug... And he said that's good and good luck... Basic questions that u just need to answer truthfully.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible for the applicant to travel unlimited trips to Australia on ETA while waiting 309 to be granted? Can the sponsor put request to the embassy?
> 
> Any insight would be helpful.


I will be travelling to Melbourne this coming June and by that period I am 2mos away for my 309 to get granted. However, after asking my officer if there is a possibility that the visa can be granted within 8 or 10months, our case officer explains to us that due to high volume of applicants compared to the nos of visas being issued by Australian government, it is more likely to expect the releasing of visa by last quarter of this year ----> mine is 12mos waiting from high risk. But they have to ensure to approve it before the expiration of my medicals and police clearance which will expire on November. Which means if there is a delayed in the approval of my visa it will be either sept and October.

In addition, my company cannot grant me a month leave so I decided to leave my work effective so I can stay with my husband and planning to extend for one MontH which is until Aug (hopefully they grant it). What I'm sure they won't release ur visa if u are in Australia. As the rules, u applied it offshore, u must offshore during the grant of ur visa.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> I've been asked at the immigration the purpose of my visit (a few times) as I visit melbourne about 4-5 times a year. Any idea who gave the warning?


I assume you queued at the counter on your arrival as those ETA with biometric need not go through the counter. In fact I was worried since my job is flexible till I am able travel practically almost every month.

It was one of my good friend's relatives that was given the warning.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

themuel said:


> I will be travelling to Melbourne this coming June and by that period I am 2mos away for my 309 to get granted. However, after asking my officer if there is a possibility that the visa can be granted within 8 or 10months, our case officer explains to us that due to high volume of applicants compared to the nos of visas being issued by Australian government, it is more likely to expect the releasing of visa by last quarter of this year ----> mine is 12mos waiting from high risk. But they have to ensure to approve it before the expiration of my medicals and police clearance which will expire on November. Which means if there is a delayed in the approval of my visa it will be either sept and October.
> 
> In addition, my company cannot grant me a month leave so I decided to leave my work effective so I can stay with my husband and planning to extend for one MontH which is until Aug (hopefully they grant it). What I'm sure they won't release ur visa if u are in Australia. As the rules, u applied it offshore, u must offshore during the grant of ur visa.


I believe your CO is WC? As I have not heard from the same CO after their request for additional information. My work is flexible that allows me to travel. Wanted to obtain information on multiple visits.

I am aware of the offshore "rule".


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> I assume you queued at the counter on your arrival as those ETA with biometric need not go through the counter. In fact I was worried since my job is flexible till I am able travel practically almost every month.
> 
> It was one of my good friend's relatives that was given the warning.


Mine is biometric but it doesn't recognize me most times so I had to be re-directed to the queue. So far I have only been recognized one by the machine. 

I meant was it the embassy or immigration officer who has given the warning? It's really strange because they shouldn't do that especially if they did not exceed the "max 3 months stay" condition.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Mine is biometric but it doesn't recognize me most times so I had to be re-directed to the queue. So far I have only been recognized one by the machine.
> 
> I meant was it the embassy or immigration officer who has given the warning? It's really strange because they shouldn't do that especially if they did not exceed the "max 3 months stay" condition.


On my last visit in Sept, glad the machine recognise me so no problem.

The local person that received a warning from the immigration officer as he was a tourist traveling in too frequently since the last visit. It would have been different of he was waiting for 309 visa to be granted. So it is miscommunication on my end.

Speaking of has there been cases where he/she travel every month while waiting for their 309 visa to be granted? Any problem with immigration?


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hello how's are things since your last reply in February. Any indications on your application?


Hey guys! So sorry for not being active here. Just got my nose back into this forum and reading this thread teehee  I'm good and my CO has been really responsive and nice so far. I don't think you have to worry about travelling in and out of AU as long as you have emails informing your CO about the dates that you will be there. I'm in WA at the moment and will be looking to move over. I haven't heard anything from my CO yet. Hopefully the good news will come soon. I did email to ask her if she needed further information or proof of relationship and also to update my mobile contact (I just got an AU number) but she told me not to worry and that approval will come through email.

I hope all is going well for you!


----------



## Mischyz (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe we should have a little Singapore whatsapp/facebook group for waiting partners like us who have applied from Singapore ^_^


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Hey guys! So sorry for not being active here. Just got my nose back into this forum and reading this thread teehee  I'm good and my CO has been really responsive and nice so far. I don't think you have to worry about travelling in and out of AU as long as you have emails informing your CO about the dates that you will be there. I'm in WA at the moment and will be looking to move over. I haven't heard anything from my CO yet. Hopefully the good news will come soon. I did email to ask her if she needed further information or proof of relationship and also to update my mobile contact (I just got an AU number) but she told me not to worry and that approval will come through email.
> 
> I hope all is going well for you!


Hello again. Thought you went MIA! I will be leaving for Sydney in two weeks! Hooray!!! It is to assist my partner to settle in and look for a rented apt for relocation.

You are fortunate your CO acknowledge and replies whereas my CO doesn't response apart from the initial request for information and proceed with medical/police certificate.

As Peachtart advise to email on the dates I will be in AU.

Yes all is well.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mischyz said:


> Maybe we should have a little Singapore whatsapp/facebook group for waiting partners like us who have applied from Singapore ^_^


Great idea! It would be "live" session. Perhaps you would like to be the group administrator to start whatsapp group chat?

I will PM my contact. Speak soon


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea if an 309 application is on final assessment stage. However it is not the finalization level. Any one with similar experience?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Does anyone have any idea if an 309 application is on final assessment stage. However it is not the finalization level. Any one with similar experience?


I can share my experience - I kept sending evidence every two weeks (part of the reason was because the visa office is so near to my work place) and the CO had to call me to stop sending them because they have more than enough. Another part of the reason why I kept sending evidence was because during my application was lack of evidence at the initial stage but we have managed to give the necessary to get an approval.

Hope this helps. Good luck to all!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> I can share my experience - I kept sending evidence every two weeks (part of the reason was because the visa office is so near to my work place) and the CO had to call me to stop sending them because they have more than enough. Another part of the reason why I kept sending evidence was because during my application was lack of evidence at the initial stage but we have managed to give the necessary to get an approval.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all!


Hi Peachtart...thanks for sharing. Guess I have submitted the necessary documents to substantiate to derive at the final assessment stage. CO has added it was doing fine which will be heavy load off my mind. Only outstanding is the estimated application approval date.

Have you packed up and moved to OZ? Use a relocation movers to move your stuff?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

KT1 said:


> Hi Peachtart...thanks for sharing. Guess I have submitted the necessary documents to substantiate to derive at the final assessment stage. CO has added it was doing fine which will be heavy load off my mind. Only outstanding is the estimated application approval date.
> 
> Have you packed up and moved to OZ? Use a relocation movers to move your stuff?


Sometimes they don't tell so I just thought I'd just keep submitting new evidence as and when I have them.

I just came back from Oz for the Easter weekend and am planning to relocate there in late May / June. I don't intend to use a relocation movers as I have most stuff there already and I am still making a few trips back to Singapore for the wedding later this year. So we will see how things go. Have you decided on one? Let us know if it's any good in case we're interested. 

Also, any idea on an estimated approval date from your CO? Best of luck!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Sometimes they don't tell so I just thought I'd just keep submitting new evidence as and when I have them.
> 
> I just came back from Oz for the Easter weekend and am planning to relocate there in late May / June. I don't intend to use a relocation movers as I have most stuff there already and I am still making a few trips back to Singapore for the wedding later this year. So we will see how things go. Have you decided on one? Let us know if it's any good in case we're interested.
> 
> Also, any idea on an estimated approval date from your CO? Best of luck!


Lucky you able to travel to bring your stuff over a period of time. I have decided on a company called Links Relocations. Will definitely keep you updated on this.

By the way I am on whatsapp chat with Mschyz. We hope to start a group chat to help and exchange information before moving to Oz and while in OZ. Please PM me so we can have you added to the group (if you wish).

My guess maybe 4-6 weeks to approval?


----------



## martin_K (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi guys! I am glad to have finally stumbled upon this thread! I am about to lodge my PMV application next week, and I am back at the forums to read anything about how soon VFS Singapore grants PMVs. I am an S pass holder and working here in SG for 5 years now. My current S pass will expire on July 23, 2015, I'm kind of concerned if it will it affect my applicationI. And I am just curious about the medical checks, what were included (HIV, breast exams, etc). Not that I am worried about failing my health checks, but I always go cold feet with medical checks.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Martin!

I am also an Spass holder but my application is a Spouse 309. If your current Spass will expire soon, you will definetly need to submit the latest SPASS copy to your officer. I believe you will received an email from your officer to remind you about this. It wont affect your application, maybe unless your SPass didnt renewed anymore then your officer will make a necesarry decision which only them can know.

as per medicals, all you mentioned is correct including chest xrays too, full body examination.

hope this helps!

GOD BLESS!

THEMUEL



martin_K said:


> Hi guys! I am glad to have finally stumbled upon this thread! I am about to lodge my PMV application next week, and I am back at the forums to read anything about how soon VFS Singapore grants PMVs. I am an S pass holder and working here in SG for 5 years now. My current S pass will expire on July 23, 2015, I'm kind of concerned if it will it affect my applicationI. And I am just curious about the medical checks, what were included (HIV, breast exams, etc). Not that I am worried about failing my health checks, but I always go cold feet with medical checks.


----------



## martin_K (Feb 27, 2015)

themuel said:


> Welcome to the Forum Martin!
> 
> I am also an Spass holder but my application is a Spouse 309. If your current Spass will expire soon, you will definetly need to submit the latest SPASS copy to your officer. I believe you will received an email from your officer to remind you about this. It wont affect your application, maybe unless your SPass didnt renewed anymore then your officer will make a necesarry decision which only them can know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Themuel!
I lodged our application yesterday! The waiting starts!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

GodBless martin! 

Anything Ure confused or wants to clarify we will help u as much as we can!

Take care!

Looking forward that there are good news soon! 

Themuel



martin_K said:


> Thanks Themuel!
> I lodged our application yesterday! The waiting starts!


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum. I submitted by application in early Feb 2015, updated my medical checkup on late Feb and sent in my police clearance in mid April 2015. I'm Singaporean and my husband is a PR in Australia, anyone has any idea how long more I have to wait before the visa will be finalised? I wish I have the timeline so that I can plan when can I resign from my current job to move over.

Also my application was done online via immi website. 

Eozzz


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Eozzz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I submitted by application in early Feb 2015, updated my medical checkup on late Feb and sent in my police clearance in mid April 2015. I'm Singaporean and my husband is a PR in Australia, anyone has any idea how long more I have to wait before the visa will be finalised? I wish I have the timeline so that I can plan when can I resign from my current job to move over.
> 
> ...


Hi Eozzz,

Welcome. I too applied in Nov 2014 and still waiting for 309 to be granted. There has been cases of an average 5 - 8 months processing time.

Hope this helps!

KT1


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks KT1! 

Also can I assume that the person whom contacted me to do my police check is going to be my assigned CO?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Eozzz said:


> Thanks KT1!
> 
> Also can I assume that the person whom contacted me to do my police check is going to be my assigned CO?


Yes likely so. Who is your CO?

Which oz city are you relocating to? We have an whattsapp group chat where we exchange information and assist where possible. If you like to join pls PM your contact.

Hope your waiting journey isn't long!


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

KT1 said:


> Yes likely so. Who is your CO?
> 
> Which oz city are you relocating to? We have an whattsapp group chat where we exchange information and assist where possible. If you like to join pls PM your contact.
> 
> Hope your waiting journey isn't long!


If so, then my CO is SM. I'm relocating to MEL. Anyone heading there too?

Yup let's hope the waiting game will end soon for everyone!


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi everybody, im new to this forum,
thanks for this thread , get to know alot abt the whole waiting process. 

i applied my visa in dec, still waiting for news too.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

hi guys,

hows everyone with their visa?

i am on 10months waiting period and last 2 weeks i received an email from my new CO that she is hoping to finalize my visa soon and i need to wait for her next email. Now i received an email from her and she asked me to comedown to immigration to see her but she didnt specify the reason. kindly paranoid because my first CO adviced me no need to for an interview and i am not sure as well why i need to come down. 

anyone have the similar experience?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello guys!! 

Especially to those who are still in the waiting game. 

My visa has already been granted. I have a waiting period of upto 12months but it was granted exactly 9months. 

Hoping to hear good news to everyone very soon!! 

GOD BLESS ALL!!!


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Themuel, If you have had your visa approved, why have you got a email request to attend interview ????? You lost me !!!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

pkbenie


It wasn't an interview. She never mentioned to to

me I'm coming for an interview. She only ask me to come down to see her and I ask her why the next day? Is it for an interview? And she said no. To collect my approval grant visa and some documents to be returned. 

Relax don't get angry with me.  do u want me to give u a copy Of her email???


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

pkbenie,

Didn't I specify it on my question that she didn't specify the reason?? U prob didn't read my message properly!


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Congrats mate, One post says you are at 10 months and have an mail, then the next day says you got approved at exactly 9 months.
Better check your Aussie slang mate, " You lost me".
All the best.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Pkbenie,

It's not about the slang. I made a wrong computation. I submitted Aug 29 so it's 9months not 10months!!!


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey anybody in Singapore has got their visa grants recently?


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

KT1 said:


> Hi Eozzz,
> 
> Welcome. I too applied in Nov 2014 and still waiting for 309 to be granted. There has been cases of an average 5 - 8 months processing time.
> 
> ...


Hey KT1 ,

have you gotten your visa grant or heard any news??


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

JAEDER said:


> Hey anybody in Singapore has got their visa grants recently?


Hi JAEDER,

Yep, my visa was granted last May 28. Exactly 9months. We submitted our application august 2014, I am under high risk country. I am already in oz since June 19.

Mischyz and the other 2applicants was also granted.

How's your side going on. Hope all is well.

Best regards,
Themuel


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

themuel said:


> Hi JAEDER,
> 
> Yep, my visa was granted last May 28. Exactly 9months. We submitted our application august 2014, I am under high risk country. I am already in oz since June 19.
> 
> ...


Hey Themuel,

huge congrats on the visa grant! 
i still have no news about mine, we applied in mid dec. they told us up to 5mths as im under the low risk country category. seems to take longer time, i dont see people from singapore getting any grants on forum threads..

regards
Jaeder


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

JAEDER said:


> Hey Themuel,
> 
> huge congrats on the visa grant!
> i still have no news about mine, we applied in mid dec. they told us up to 5mths as im under the low risk country category. seems to take longer time, i dont see people from singapore getting any grants on forum threads..
> ...


Hi JAEDER,

Hang in there. Waiting period is really crazy. Some of the Singaporeans in this forum were granted around 5-8months. Just ensure that you inform your case officer if you are travelling in and out of the country while your papers are still in progress. If you have changed employer inform them too. Remember that you have to be outside Australia while you haven't given a visa yet. As it may result for not getting an approval on time. If you intend to visit Australia, inform your case officer how long you will be out of the country and when are you coming back.

You will get the good news soon. I apologized if you haven't heard from some members here that visa wasn't approved. We are actually texting each other... Lol... So prob they're kinda lazy to check the forum already but mostly has been approved already. The latest approval was last week. I think it was KTI, it took her more than 6-7 months I think before it was granted because she was in Australia and her case officer was waiting for her to comeback
To singapore.

Anyways, Hang in there and your waiting game will be over soon.

Drop an email if u need help. Much willing to assist you as much as I can.  have a good day!


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

themuel said:


> Hi JAEDER,
> 
> Hang in there. Waiting period is really crazy. Some of the Singaporeans in this forum were granted around 5-8months. Just ensure that you inform your case officer if you are travelling in and out of the country while your papers are still in progress. If you have changed employer inform them too. Remember that you have to be outside Australia while you haven't given a visa yet. As it may result for not getting an approval on time. If you intend to visit Australia, inform your case officer how long you will be out of the country and when are you coming back.
> 
> ...


Hey Themuel,

thanks so much for the kind replies and encouragement!! The embassy just emailed me today to go down to office tomorrow, not sure what to expect ,so im really nervous!! They didnt need me to bring any documents and evidence.

Regards
Jaeder


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

JAEDER said:


> Hey Themuel,
> 
> thanks so much for the kind replies and encouragement!! The embassy just emailed me today to go down to office tomorrow, not sure what to expect ,so im really nervous!! They didnt need me to bring any documents and evidence.
> 
> ...


Hey Jaeder,

Maybe you will receive good news tomorrow!!!  Waiting for your good news!

Eozzz


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

Eozzz said:


> Hey Jaeder,
> 
> Maybe you will receive good news tomorrow!!!  Waiting for your good news!
> 
> Eozzz


Hi Eozzz,
thanks , i hope so.. i doubt i can sleep tonight.. 
will update here once im out of the embassy


----------



## junitaa (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I will be lodging my application for the PMV 300 visa middle of next month and found this thread! Have to say thanks to the contributors as it has made me less anxious on the preparation.. 

However, do you have any advice on what to look out for? Which parts of the application do the COs usually pay more attention to? My fiancee and I haven't gotten a date for our wedding so is it possible to just agree on one for the purpose of the application and change it later? What would be other means of providing evidence for the "intention of marrying your fiancee in 9 months"?

Thanks guys!


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

JAEDER said:


> Hi Eozzz,
> thanks , i hope so.. i doubt i can sleep tonight..
> will update here once im out of the embassy


Hey Eozzz and Themuel,

Thank you for all the support and encouragement!! 
I just got my visa n they return some evidence back to me that they don need .

Regards
Jaeder


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

JAEDER said:


> Hey Eozzz and Themuel,
> 
> Thank you for all the support and encouragement!!
> I just got my visa n they return some evidence back to me that they don need .
> ...


Congratulation!!! So happy for you!!!  guess I'm the last one waiting for mine to get approve. Hopefully it's not too long since I just pass the 5 months mark too.


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

congratulations! seem like approval from singapore are in the processing timeline 



JAEDER said:


> Hey Eozzz and Themuel,
> 
> Thank you for all the support and encouragement!!
> I just got my visa n they return some evidence back to me that they don need .
> ...


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Jaeder,

I have just been granted last week. The waiting time was about 7 months. Glad your visa has been granted. Which city are you moving to?

Like Themuel has mentioned. No news is good news. All about being patience.

KT1


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

)


KT1 said:


> Hi Jaeder,
> 
> I have just been granted last week. The waiting time was about 7 months. Glad your visa has been granted. Which city are you moving to?
> 
> ...


Hey,

Congratulations to KT1!!

Thanks to all of ur encouragement, finally got through, yeah processing time in sg is abt 7mths.

Im heading to Sydney, how about u guys??


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Jaeder,

What a coincidence I too am living in Sydney. Is your grant 309?

When are you moving to Sydney?

P.S. The rest are on what's app group chat hence we seldom are online in the forum.

Regards

KT1



JAEDER said:


> )
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


----------



## JAEDER (Apr 16, 2015)

KT1 said:


> Hi Jaeder,
> 
> What a coincidence I too am living in Sydney. Is your grant 309?
> 
> ...


Hey KT1,

Yeah mine is 309, probaby around aug. How about u??


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am leaving on 20th July as am still in SG. I send PM with my contact.

Speak soon



JAEDER said:


> Hey KT1,
> 
> Yeah mine is 309, probaby around aug. How about u??


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Jaeder,

Did you receive my PM?

which suburb would you living at?

Cheers

KT1



JAEDER said:


> Hey KT1,
> 
> Yeah mine is 309, probaby around aug. How about u??


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello everyone! It's been really interesting to read all the updates on the current processing timeline from Singapore. My fiance and I have just submitted our PMV 300 last month and now it's the waiting game.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Claire100,

Welcome! I am sure things will turn out well. Which city will you be heading to for the marriage?

Cheers

KT1



Claire100 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been really interesting to read all the updates on the current processing timeline from Singapore. My fiance and I have just submitted our PMV 300 last month and now it's the waiting game.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

JAEDER said:


> Hey Eozzz and Themuel,
> 
> Thank you for all the support and encouragement!!
> I just got my visa n they return some evidence back to me that they don need .
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS to all who got their good news! KTI AND JAEDER! Welcome to the second stage!

Sorry I have been missing in watssapp and forum as I have been busy with some stuff and the house... I'll be in touch again very very soon!

Welcome to those new in this forum and remember as long as you submitted a genuine documents and intentions are genuine it will all be good.

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi KT1
I live in Sydney. My fiancé is a malaysian living in singapore.



KT1 said:


> Hi Claire100,
> 
> Welcome! I am sure things will turn out well. Which city will you be heading to for the marriage?
> 
> ...


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Claire100,

What a coincidence! I am also from Sydney. I am returning tomorrow from Singapore. We should keep in contact via what's app. Will send my contact via PM.

Which suburb do you stay? I live in Chatswood.



Claire100 said:


> Hi KT1
> I live in Sydney. My fiancé is a malaysian living in singapore.


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

I live in the city 



KT1 said:


> Hi Claire100,
> 
> What a coincidence! I am also from Sydney. I am returning tomorrow from Singapore. We should keep in contact via what's app. Will send my contact via PM.
> 
> Which suburb do you stay? I live in Chatswood.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh I see.

By the way did you receive my PM on your mail box?



Claire100 said:


> I live in the city


----------



## hoonie (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am about to apply the Singapore Certificate of Clearance, got a quick question regarding on the payment. 

''For applications by post, payment can be made with a bank draft made payable to 'Head Criminal Records CID' through a financial institution with a subsidiary bank based in Singapore for clearance.''

Just would like to know which financial institution with a subsidiary bank based in Singapore I can go in Sydney to get the bank draft? Thanks.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Themuel,

No worries about being busy as understand the need to keep the home ***** and span

Thanks for your congratulation!



themuel said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to all who got their good news! KTI AND JAEDER! Welcome to the second stage!
> 
> Sorry I have been missing in watssapp and forum as I have been busy with some stuff and the house... I'll be in touch again very very soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Hoonie,

The bank draft should be payable in Singapore Dollars so as long as the bank is able to process in SGD wouldn't pose too much of a problem.

I presume your COC in being applied out of Singapore.



hoonie said:


> Hi everyone, I am about to apply the Singapore Certificate of Clearance, got a quick question regarding on the payment.
> 
> ''For applications by post, payment can be made with a bank draft made payable to 'Head Criminal Records CID' through a financial institution with a subsidiary bank based in Singapore for clearance.''
> 
> Just would like to know which financial institution with a subsidiary bank based in Singapore I can go in Sydney to get the bank draft? Thanks.


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

This is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa 309 to be granted. I receive my approval today via email! YAY!!! 

Applied online in mid Feb 2015 and it takes around 5.5 months.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news. Best wishes to you both. 



Eozzz said:


> This is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa 309 to be granted. I receive my approval today via email! YAY!!!
> 
> Applied online in mid Feb 2015 and it takes around 5.5 months.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

eozzz said:


> this is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa 309 to be granted. I receive my approval today via email! Yay!!!
> 
> Applied online in mid feb 2015 and it takes around 5.5 months.


goodnews eozzz!!!!! See you soon!!!! congratulations and time for you to relax...


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

*no case officer yet*

Hi guys, this is the first time I am posting on this forum!
I am a Singaporean married to an Australian. We got married 17 May 2015 and we applied for my 309 partner visa on 5 June 2015. I received an acknowledgment letter 9 days later. Just a few questions,

1) How long does it usually take to be assigned a case officer?
2) We didn't submit all our message conversations during the time we are apart as it will come to about 600 pages, but we did state on our application that should it be needed, we are more than happy to comply and send them.
Should I send them through now anyway?

I know wait is up to 5 months so I am more concerned about getting a case officer?

Thanks and love to all.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Hi guys, this is the first time I am posting on this forum!
> I am a Singaporean married to an Australian. We got married 17 May 2015 and we applied for my 309 partner visa on 5 June 2015. I received an acknowledgment letter 9 days later. Just a few questions,
> 
> 1) How long does it usually take to be assigned a case officer?
> ...


Hello gclb,

Welcome to the group! I can't get give you details how long you need to wait before you can get a case officer. Most of the applicants here got their case officer maximum of within a month period upon submitting their application or even earlier than that.

About your conversation, yes you need to submit but take note that case officers dont really Bother to read a 600 page of online chat or conversation. When I submitted my application since I was away with my husband for 3 years, our Skype total pages is more than 1000 this doesn't include the wattsapp messages, viber, phone messages, calling records etc. So what I did I extract everything. I print screen and edit it. When I say edit, I cut and paste the portion on where they can see the dates of our conversation. Take note in one day of Skype conversation you already have more than one page, unless your doing webcaming which will save you from increasing the number of pages that Skype will generate on your conversation. You highlight the date that you spoke to him.all the dates. U need to show to them how do you often communicate to each other.Same applies to your phone records, viber, wattsapp etc.

Yes it's better that you shud start doing it now because it is part of your requirements.

I hope you I didn't confuse u...



Themuel


----------



## Eozzz (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi gclb,

Like what Themuel said, on average it takes around a month for the Case Office to contact you. I applied mine online, and the CO called me up around 1.5 months later to ask me to do my police check. That was my first contact with my CO and after that I had 2-3 more times of contact via emails.

As for the message conversations, I exported mine into text file and uploaded it. For call logs, I just took random screenshots from my mobile phone of different months to upload. 

Thanks.

Eozzz


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi themuel and Eozzz,

Thanks for your prompt replies!  I will do what you suggested for our conversations, it's going to be a long and tedious process as my husband and I exchange countless of messages throughout the day!

Regarding the case officer, my acknowledgment letter included asking me for an NSO birth certificate (I was born in the Philippines but grew up Singapore and is a citizen) and to submit it at the Australian High Commission. She signed off with her full name and the following below.

"Citizenship, Student and Migration Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian High Commission, Singapore"

When I submitted my document, she emailed me saying she has received it. But it still confuses me if she is my case officer or not as the email included "If further information is required from you or if the application will take longer than the average service standard, the case officer will be in contact with you." I was also advised to contact [email protected] for future communication with the department.

What do you think of the above?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Hi themuel and Eozzz,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt replies!  I will do what you suggested for our conversations, it's going to be a long and tedious process as my husband and I exchange countless of messages throughout the day!
> 
> ...


Hi gclb,

If you already received the acknowledgement letter from the high commission acknowledging that they have received your application and asked you to gather some documents, it is most likely it came from your case officer. Don't be surprised if another officer is in contact with you it's happens with Singapore high commission most of the time. If you'll read thru our forum, some of us received or communicates with several case officer and some have change their case officer and I am one of them. 2mos before I got my visa I found out that I have a new case officer handling my application. My first case officer was transferred to visitors team.

Yeah start doing that conversation and save it first so when they asked it from you, just print it out and send it to them.

They will let you know if they need anything else from you. Otherwise, your applications and evidences are good enough. 3 months after if you never hear anything from them, you may politely ask them by sending an email to your case officer how's the progress of your application? Some officers may not reply. So far my case officers both was very helpful and they communicate sometimes a week after I send the email sometimes within 24hours.

All the best to you!

Themuel


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum *welcome!!* I'm Singaporean and my finace is SG turned Australian.

Will be applying for partner 309 visa after getting married. Am hoping that those with granted visas are able to help assist on a few things I have in mind.

1. Usually after they notify you that your visa is granted, there will be an entry date right? How long is that interval like?
2. Is the entry date the effective start date of the visa validity?
3. How about working rights? Is it valid from the first day of the visa validity? Is there any process we have to go through to get it done or is it automatically included?
4. Is IELTs required for application of visa 309? 

Cheers!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi E0nx,

Welcome to the thread!

We will try to have your answer your queries as best as we can based on our personal experience.

1. Visa are usually granted either by paper (personally obtaining from your case office) or via email (I received via email). However do always remember the applicant has to be offshore to receive the grant.

2. yes the entry date as we call "first initial entry to activate the visa" only.

3. Working and study rights form part of 309 visa.

4. IELTS is not required for 309 visa application

Feel free to drop any other queries you may have as we understand the need to ensure the application is done correctly. After the application is submitted, the waiting period begins!

P.S. Alternatively you may join our whatsapp group as some of us may be tied up to check the forum after obtaining the 309 grant. Let me know so I can PM you.

Cheers



E0nx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum *welcome!!* I'm Singaporean and my finace is SG turned Australian.
> 
> ...


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear E0nx,

Welcome to the forum. Just want to add from what KTI said:

From your visa grant letter, you need to make your initial entry before you police clearance and medicals expires. Do take note that they are valid for one year. So if you you are left with 4months and you still haven't received a visa grant notice, you need to followup these to your case officer.

 themuel



E0nx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum *welcome!!* I'm Singaporean and my finace is SG turned Australian.
> 
> ...


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, been so busy with work! Thanks to everyone who has replied and helped me with my questions! It's so hard to be waiting, and this coming 4 Sept marks 3 months since I've applied. Hopefully we will hear something soon 

Did anyone found it difficult to get a job despite holding a no conditions visa? I've seen a few threads stating some couldn't find work for months! I'm in PR/Events/Marketing so not exactly in demand in Australia!

Sending good and happy vibes to everyone on this thread! <3


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Sorry for the late reply, been so busy with work! Thanks to everyone who has replied and helped me with my questions! It's so hard to be waiting, and this coming 4 Sept marks 3 months since I've applied. Hopefully we will hear something soon
> 
> Did anyone found it difficult to get a job despite holding a no conditions visa? I've seen a few threads stating some couldn't find work for months! I'm in PR/Events/Marketing so not exactly in demand in Australia!
> 
> Sending good and happy vibes to everyone on this thread! <3


Hello gclb,

I've read a forum too it's quiet difficult to find work. With my experience, I wasn't supposed to work as my husband wants me to stay as housewife but I wanted to be practical. I started looking for work Jul 23 and was hired Aug 12. I am on a customer service industry side  which I think it's more in demand.... I'm not really quiet sure about urs. What you can do, you can visit seek.com.au or applydirect and see if u have anything that matches your job description.


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I am back again with questions regards to medical and police checks.
It's been 3 1/2 months since I applied and I've still not been asked to go for medical or police checks... And I realised from most timelines that everyone's done it within 1-2 months? I am very worried, and I don't know if I should be or not as it's very frustrating to hear nothing since I applied.

Many thanks in advance for the kind replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Hey guys, I am back again with questions regards to medical and police checks.
> It's been 3 1/2 months since I applied and I've still not been asked to go for medical or police checks... And I realised from most timelines that everyone's done it within 1-2 months? I am very worried, and I don't know if I should be or not as it's very frustrating to hear nothing since I applied.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for the kind replies, I really appreciate it.


Hi gclb,

I don't think there is a specific timeline to doing the medical / police check. I was given the letters to do mine after my interview, which was 3 months after lodging. I am not sure what is the criteria of doing that but I assume they would have made sure your application is complete for their assessment before they make you do these checks.

Also, no news is actually good news.


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

peachtart said:


> Hi gclb,
> 
> I don't think there is a specific timeline to doing the medical / police check. I was given the letters to do mine after my interview, which was 3 months after lodging. I am not sure what is the criteria of doing that but I assume they would have made sure your application is complete for their assessment before they make you do these checks.
> 
> Also, no news is actually good news.


Hi peachtart,

Thank you so much for that  It is so great to hear that no news is good news. Should I refrain from emailing the immigration with regards to when will I hear from them for the checks? I was advised by the case officer to send through any emails to the generic immigration email and not directly to her :/


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Hi peachtart,
> 
> Thank you so much for that  It is so great to hear that no news is good news. Should I refrain from emailing the immigration with regards to when will I hear from them for the checks? I was advised by the case officer to send through any emails to the generic immigration email and not directly to her :/


Have you got any interview scheduled? Yes, it is actually advisable to do that because I remembered emailing my CO and she was on medical leave (hence no out of office) and I waited for a few days and found out after I called the office. It will be best to send it through the generic email to make sure your enquiries are always attended if your assigned CO is not around.

I wouldn't advise you to email them regarding the status if you have an interview scheduled. Do you know who your CO is?


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

peachtart said:


> Have you got any interview scheduled? Yes, it is actually advisable to do that because I remembered emailing my CO and she was on medical leave (hence no out of office) and I waited for a few days and found out after I called the office. It will be best to send it through the generic email to make sure your enquiries are always attended if your assigned CO is not around.
> 
> I wouldn't advise you to email them regarding the status if you have an interview scheduled. Do you know who your CO is?


I don't have any interview scheduled at all. The only time I heard from my CO, was when she sent the acknowledgement letter and as well as asked for an NSO birth cert on 9 June. I sent my birth cert on 22 June, and got an email from her on 24 June saying she has received it. My CO's initials is OU. And since then, nothing.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> I don't have any interview scheduled at all. The only time I heard from my CO, was when she sent the acknowledgement letter and as well as asked for an NSO birth cert on 9 June. I sent my birth cert on 22 June, and got an email from her on 24 June saying she has received it. My CO's initials is OU. And since then, nothing.


I have received that acknowledgement letter too. It is actually good you are not hearing anything else from your CO. I received a letter from my CO asking for more evidence which we provided thereafter and heard nothing for awhile until the interview. And of course during the times where I will be travelling to Oz then I will inform my CO via email with my itinerary.

I really think all is good at your end for now. Gather more evidence as you go and submit to them to prove that your relationship is on-going.

Which part of Oz will you be moving to btw?


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

peachtart said:


> I have received that acknowledgement letter too. It is actually good you are not hearing anything else from your CO. I received a letter from my CO asking for more evidence which we provided thereafter and heard nothing for awhile until the interview. And of course during the times where I will be travelling to Oz then I will inform my CO via email with my itinerary.
> 
> I really think all is good at your end for now. Gather more evidence as you go and submit to them to prove that your relationship is on-going.
> 
> Which part of Oz will you be moving to btw?


Thanks, peachtart. I will probably make a decision to email them when I hit the 4 month mark on 5 Oct I will also take your advise and submit more evidence. My husband just came to see me for 2 weeks, which is good.

I will be moving to Brisbane! Where are you at?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Thanks, peachtart. I will probably make a decision to email them when I hit the 4 month mark on 5 Oct I will also take your advise and submit more evidence. My husband just came to see me for 2 weeks, which is good.
> 
> I will be moving to Brisbane! Where are you at?


Just keep sending evidence their way. I remember when I was nearing the assessment result, I kept sending them evidence every week that my CO had to call me to inform me that they have more than sufficient evidence.  Not saying you should follow suit... but good luck with that! 

I've moved to Melbourne. Think you're the first to move to Brisbane from this thread.


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

peachtart said:


> Just keep sending evidence their way. I remember when I was nearing the assessment result, I kept sending them evidence every week that my CO had to call me to inform me that they have more than sufficient evidence.  Not saying you should follow suit... but good luck with that!
> 
> I've moved to Melbourne. Think you're the first to move to Brisbane from this thread.


Thank you so much for all your help, it's getting me by the frustration of waiting! Could I asked how many months did you wait for an approval?

Haha my husband thinks Brisbane is the best city to live in Australia  I cannot agree because I am such a city girl and I love the people! But the laidback environment is something to love I must say.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

gclb said:


> Thank you so much for all your help, it's getting me by the frustration of waiting! Could I asked how many months did you wait for an approval?
> 
> Haha my husband thinks Brisbane is the best city to live in Australia  I cannot agree because I am such a city girl and I love the people! But the laidback environment is something to love I must say.


My timeline was supposed to be 6 months but I waited longer than that because when I spoke with the CO, I wasn't planning to relocate for another couple of months (work commitments). Not sure if it is true but it seems that there can only be a number of approvals from SG per month so each case has to be in the queue for approval. I could have gotten my approval on the 7th month but it was dragged on till the 10th month.

My partner thinks Australia is a great place too but there are pros and cons, just like in Singapore. I am a city girl too so before I learn to drive, we are staying in the city so I could head to the shops via tram on weekdays.


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

peachtart said:


> My timeline was supposed to be 6 months but I waited longer than that because when I spoke with the CO, I wasn't planning to relocate for another couple of months (work commitments). Not sure if it is true but it seems that there can only be a number of approvals from SG per month so each case has to be in the queue for approval. I could have gotten my approval on the 7th month but it was dragged on till the 10th month.
> 
> My partner thinks Australia is a great place too but there are pros and cons, just like in Singapore. I am a city girl too so before I learn to drive, we are staying in the city so I could head to the shops via tram on weekdays.


Wow, 10 months is so long! I don't think I'd want to wait that long. I've learnt to look for contract basis only work, or freelance so I could leave as soon as it's approved  Really hope we will hear from them soon, I will update here.

I have not been to Melbourne yet, but we would be visiting very soon I am sure. Thanks for all your help again!


----------



## martin_K (Feb 27, 2015)

Eozzz said:


> This is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa 309 to be granted. I receive my approval today via email! YAY!!!
> 
> Applied online in mid Feb 2015 and it takes around 5.5 months.


Hi Eozzz,
Congratulations! Good news indeed! I am also waiting for my PMV to be granted. It's 5 months now since we've filed our application, all requirements had been submitted and my health check done last August. Now I am tempted to send an e-mail to our CO to check the status of my application. I don't know if that's a good idea though. Just pressured because we set our wedding in December 2015.


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
This is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa PMV 300 to be granted. Our approval was granted yesterday. 

Applied online in mid June 2015, processed in Singapore and it took us 3 months.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Claire100,

Congrats! Hope both of you have a blissful life.

Cheers



Claire100 said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa PMV 300 to be granted. Our approval was granted yesterday.
> 
> Applied online in mid June 2015, processed in Singapore and it took us 3 months.


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you KT! 



KT1 said:


> Hi Claire100,
> 
> Congrats! Hope both of you have a blissful life.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## DXL (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all, I recently just applied for the 309 partner visa online from Singapore just to ask when would I receive the letter for a police clearance? Usually how long before you get a CO?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

DXL said:


> Hi all, I recently just applied for the 309 partner visa online from Singapore just to ask when would I receive the letter for a police clearance? Usually how long before you get a CO?


Hi DXL,

Welcome. Will try to answer as best as we can.

Normally CO will email to proceed with police clearance or medical or both after receiving the 309 application. In my case I was notified to proceed after 2-3 days after submitting 309.


----------



## DXL (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi KT1,

Thank you for the reply, the CO inform you after you have press the button ready for submission? I had done my biometrics and I lined up myself on the medical checkup this coming Thursday after clicking on the health detail. I'm kind of nervous about the whole online uploading of documents too I had all uploaded into applicant area only those recommended for the sponser such as the birthcerts and driving license of sponsor only to his area. Will it be alright? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

DXL said:


> Hi KT1,
> 
> Thank you for the reply, the CO inform you after you have press the button ready for submission? I had done my biometrics and I lined up myself on the medical checkup this coming Thursday after clicking on the health detail. I'm kind of nervous about the whole online uploading of documents too I had all uploaded into applicant area only those recommended for the sponser such as the birthcerts and driving license of sponsor only to his area. Will it be alright? Sorry for all the questions.


Hi DXL

It was a paper application which was submitted.

I would suggest you hold off the medical check till a CO informs to proceed.

Not too familiar with electronic application. I will check with the other forumers whom we have a group offline chat. I can add you on the grouo chat if you like? Please PM your contact.

Which city will you be relocating after the 309 grant?


----------



## DXL (Mar 25, 2015)

KT1 said:


> Hi DXL
> 
> It was a paper application which was submitted.
> 
> ...


KT1,

I'll be relocating to Sydney after the grant.
I tried to PM my contact to you but I am still not able to do that. Maybe you could send me on and I reply you from there.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

DXL said:


> KT1,
> 
> I'll be relocating to Sydney after the grant.
> I tried to PM my contact to you but I am still not able to do that. Maybe you could send me on and I reply you from there.


Hi DXL,

What a coincidence. Presently I am in Sydney. Have send my contact via PM.


----------



## DXL (Mar 25, 2015)

KT1 said:


> Hi DXL,
> 
> What a coincidence. Presently I am in Sydney. Have send my contact via PM.


Thanks KT1


----------



## rei (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am also an SPASS holder here in Singapore. I am a Filipina engaged to an Aussie guy. Anyone here who applied online? I am really worried and confused about online lodging. And have you heard of some issues regarding the other Filipina whose application was sent back to Manila for processing? 

Thanks a lot.
Rei


----------



## rei (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

To all applicants of PMV here in Sg can I be added to your WhatsApp group?

Here is my mobile number ##############

Thanks,
Rei


----------



## gclb (Apr 23, 2015)

Just wanted to share the good news that 5 months and 29 days after applying, I received a call today that my visa has been approved  !!!


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Im new to this forum and managed to find this thread!

Im Singaporean and my partner is an aussie. 

We are going to apply our PMV 300 next week via the Immi account, currently trying to finalise all our documents~

We put 18 Jun 16 as our marriage date (which we do want to get married on that date). Do you think my visa will be approved by then? Not sure whether it is advisable to put that date in our documents though.

Can anyone advise?

Thanks!! =DD


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

Will try to assist as much as we can however most of the initial thread forumers have gotten their respective visa. We keep in touch via whatsapp group.

If you could PM your mobile no to add onto the group for your queries I am sure someone might be able to assist.

Which city would you be relocating to?

Thanks



Recca4akaple said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to this forum and managed to find this thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi KT1,

Thanks alot for your reply! I wanted to PM you but couldn't find the PM button. Can you drop me a PM and i will reply you from there?

Im moving to Melbourne.


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi KT1,

I just realised that i am unable to PM =(


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Recca4akaple said:


> Hi KT1,
> 
> I just realised that i am unable to PM =(


Let me try to PM you.


----------



## rei (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, 

Can give your mobile number?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi GCLB,

Congrats on the approval. Which city are you relocating to?



gclb said:


> Just wanted to share the good news that 5 months and 29 days after applying, I received a call today that my visa has been approved  !!!


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all!
I'm back after a long hiatus. I finally applied (end nov) and received my request for health check and police check in a week. Just completed both but like to check with you guys if you submitted your police cert to the AVAC center or directly to the embassy?


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello KT1, I can't seem PM you though..


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

E0nx said:


> Hello KT1, I can't seem PM you though..


Tried to send PM you. Added your ID to my contact list to send message. Pls check.


----------



## Elizabethsandy_ (Jan 6, 2016)

hey kt1,

i am applying partner visa from singapore too! would you be able to add me to the whatsapp group? i tried to PM you but can't do it..


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

I have send PM with my contact details. Speak soon



Elizabethsandy_ said:


> hey kt1,
> 
> i am applying partner visa from singapore too! would you be able to add me to the whatsapp group? i tried to PM you but can't do it..


----------



## shawn (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm an Aussie PR and my girlfriend is a Singaporean. We've been in a long distance relationship for more than a year and I am planning to bring her over end of this year so we will have more time to gather the evidence. 

We are not married but definitely looking to get married next year or so. I believe there are two visa options that we can go for, PMV or Partner Visa 309. Can anyone please advise what is the pros & cons of each visa? I'm only aware that if we go with PMV, we will have to pay an additional of $1145.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Some forumers has obtained their respective visa in the last six months or are inactive due to work commitments.

Will try to revert or alternatively will pass on your query.

KT1



shawn said:


> Hello guys, I'm an Aussie PR and my girlfriend is a Singaporean. We've been in a long distance relationship for more than a year and I am planning to bring her over end of this year so we will have more time to gather the evidence.
> 
> We are not married but definitely looking to get married next year or so. I believe there are two visa options that we can go for, PMV or Partner Visa 309. Can anyone please advise what is the pros & cons of each visa? I'm only aware that if we go with PMV, we will have to pay an additional of $1145.


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

Claire100 said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is for those who are still waiting patiently for their visa PMV 300 to be granted. Our approval was granted yesterday.
> 
> Applied online in mid June 2015, processed in Singapore and it took us 3 months.


Congrats Claire! I applied in Nov-15, hopefully it'll come sooner than later!


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

shawn said:


> Hello guys, I'm an Aussie PR and my girlfriend is a Singaporean. We've been in a long distance relationship for more than a year and I am planning to bring her over end of this year so we will have more time to gather the evidence.
> 
> We are not married but definitely looking to get married next year or so. I believe there are two visa options that we can go for, PMV or Partner Visa 309. Can anyone please advise what is the pros & cons of each visa? I'm only aware that if we go with PMV, we will have to pay an additional of $1145.


Hi Shawn,

I probably can't go into much detail as I'm not too sure myself. Similar to yours, my partner's australian; we're in a long distance relationship for over 5 years. We decided 309 over PMV. For us, we're definitely getting married anyways be it sooner or later. On evidencing relationship theres a financial aspect which we were at a bit of a disadvantaged due to the nature of our relationship (shared bills and house loans...etc). But our relationship is genuine and that's the whole purpose of getting the visa to be together right? So we explained that in our submission as well. So that's one area you will need to consider (do take a look at the check list and info booklet from the immigration web). On PMV, we didn't opt for that as we need to do a resubmission after a year or something like that? It allows you to enter the country and work but you need to remember to keep all your bills and all that to evidence your relationship when you apply for the permanent visa or whatever it's called.

I know - the pains of all these but I totally understand why they've such stringent requirements in place. All the best (and to me too)!


----------



## sak_jack85 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I have recently(3-3-16) applied 309 from Singapore through VFS on paper. Received an email from AHC correspondent (Mrs S.R) requesting medical check-up and PC. I did the medical on 4/3/16. The result of the medical was submitted directly to the AHC from the clinic.

I dropped the PC on 14/3/16 to the letter box outside the AHC as per instructions in the correspondent's email. 

So far no acknowledgement from vfs global or AHC that they received the documents. 

In the VFS global tracking system the status is AHC recieved the application on 3/3/16 and it hasn't changed since I submitted application.

Im not sure if the AHC correspondent is my CO? Should I ask if she recieved the documents she requested?

Did anyone face a similar situation?

Please share your experience. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello,

Your process is the same as mine! And no, no one updated me if they've received. And with regards to the status on the online tracking application, I'm closing on my 5th Month and it's the same status ever since I've submitted.

Read a few forum threads and they said no news is good news...

Hope this helps.



sak_jack85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently(3-3-16) applied 309 from Singapore through VFS on paper. Received an email from AHC correspondent (Mrs S.R) requesting medical check-up and PC. I did the medical on 4/3/16. The result of the medical was submitted directly to the AHC from the clinic.
> 
> ...


----------



## sak_jack85 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi E0nx, 

Thank you for the reply. I was getting little worried. Hope you'll hear the good news soon.


----------



## E0nx (Aug 8, 2015)

Visa granted a little over 5 months! All the best to those waiting


----------



## sak_jack85 (Apr 20, 2016)

E0nx said:


> Visa granted a little over 5 months! All the best to those waiting


Congratulations!


----------



## Elizabethsandy_ (Jan 6, 2016)

finally got my case officer assigned! applied on 17 march! now going for police check! but big problem....... flying to aussie on 19june...... not sure if i have time to get the certificate as it takes 10 working days! Would I be able to expedite the process of getting the COC?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I doubt CoC would expedite the application. However no harm trying.

Which city would you be visiting?



Elizabethsandy_ said:


> finally got my case officer assigned! applied on 17 march! now going for police check! but big problem....... flying to aussie on 19june...... not sure if i have time to get the certificate as it takes 10 working days! Would I be able to expedite the process of getting the COC?


----------



## helloworld (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello. Glad to see a group here from Singapore. I'm from there too. Can someone add me to the WhatsApp group you guys have?


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

A question for anyone here who's an SPASS holder (filipino working in sg).
Was your online application for PMV assessed as quickly as sg citizens, or do the filipino time frames still apply?


----------



## James Mahesh (Jul 10, 2016)

please let me know if there is a whatsapp group for Singapore applicants, thank you.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi James,

There is a whatsapp group previously. However most of the folks who are on the whatsapp group has obtained their respective visa. Nevertheless you are most welcome to be added on the group and I am sure someone might be able to help.

KT1



James Mahesh said:


> please let me know if there is a whatsapp group for Singapore applicants, thank you.


----------



## James Mahesh (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you for the reply KT1, how to send my mobile number as a pet msg to you


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi James,

Please PM me.



James Mahesh said:


> Thank you for the reply KT1, how to send my mobile number as a pet msg to you


----------



## James Mahesh (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry, i think i don't have permission to send PM. Could you pls Pm me, so i can reply to it.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just PM you. see if you receive.



James Mahesh said:


> Sorry, i think i don't have permission to send PM. Could you pls Pm me, so i can reply to it.


----------



## abby92 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi guys, just submitted my 309 visa at the VFS office today. Roughly when will a case officer be assigned to me? They said that the 309 visa is usually approved within 6 months since Singapore is a low risk country. Is that the case for many of you guys?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Abby92,

It is really hard to pin down the estimated time frame to be assigned to CO. In my case was about 2 months or so. In the website the standard practise is 6 months however due to yearly quota it may stretch to beyond 6 months. I obtained @8 months. Hope this helps.

which city would you be moving to?



abby92 said:


> Hi guys, just submitted my 309 visa at the VFS office today. Roughly when will a case officer be assigned to me? They said that the 309 visa is usually approved within 6 months since Singapore is a low risk country. Is that the case for many of you guys?


----------



## James Mahesh (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello All,

Any new grants from Singapore, please share your updates?

We had lodged online partner visa application on September. Currently planning to apply for tourist visa for my wife. What could we give as a _*reason for visit*_ in tourist visa application?

Please share your suggestions?


----------



## ann2325 (Oct 21, 2016)

abby92 said:


> Hi guys, just submitted my 309 visa at the VFS office today. Roughly when will a case officer be assigned to me? They said that the 309 visa is usually approved within 6 months since Singapore is a low risk country. Is that the case for many of you guys?


Hello abby92, u got any reply regarding application?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Ann2325,

Have you applied 309 as well?



ann2325 said:


> Hello abby92, u got any reply regarding application?


----------



## ann2325 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello KT1, yes we applied through online. Please share if you have any updates regarding new grant from Singapore?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I received my 309 grant since August 2015. Presently am compiling the necessary documentation for 100 visa (permanent visa). So far have not heard anyone getting their respective grant since early 2016.

How long have you been waiting since submitting online?



ann2325 said:


> Hello KT1, yes we applied through online. Please share if you have any updates regarding new grant from Singapore?


----------



## Elizabethsandy_ (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I applied in march 2016 and got my visa granted july 2016. So about 3 months wait


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys, we've been requested to upload certified copies of birth certificates and passports (for applicant and sponsor, coloured high resolution copies already supplied).

Where is the cheapest place in Singapore to have this done? The Embassy charge $42.50/page. There's 10 pages total in current/expired passports and birth certificate which at $425 sounds like a rip off when it's free to be done in Australia.

They also requested for original police clearances to be mailed to them.
Thanks!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

we've been requested to upload certified copies

*•scan the original of each document - do not scan a photocopy or a certified copy*

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...and-appeals/Guidelines-on-attaching-documents


----------



## k_rinaa (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi everyone! Anyone still waiting for their visa?
I applied 3 days ago online, and got a email to do my medical the day after. Getting it done tomorrow!
No asking for police check though.. I was hoping to get it done ASAP but can't without a letter!
I hope they don't take too long.. we have been married over a year and have a 8 month old together who hasn't been able to live with his dad


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi K_Rinaa,

Welcome! Feel free to pose questions. Most of the group has gotten their 309/100.



k_rinaa said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone still waiting for their visa?
> I applied 3 days ago online, and got a email to do my medical the day after. Getting it done tomorrow!
> No asking for police check though.. I was hoping to get it done ASAP but can't without a letter!
> I hope they don't take too long.. we have been married over a year and have a 8 month old together who hasn't been able to live with his dad


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

Glad to see this thread! I'm quite amazed to see that the partner visa can be issued as fast as 3 months after application. My partner and I have been waffling about whether to apply through Seoul, Singapore or onshore so this may be the deal clincher. Hope to learn more about the time line/process from other current applicants here.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You don't normally get a choice, it is normally dictated by the applicants nationality. (from memory)


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

My situation is kind of special, which also means my application is likely to take more time to process whichever embassy I end up choosing. Still, good to know about the SG timeline. Seoul has a processing time of 9~12 months which is comparatively longer, but that's still shorter than Australia's 15 months.


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

it'll be processed wherever you reside. You can't choose where it gets processed.


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

Appreciate all the feedback but as I said I am in a special situation which allows me the luxury (or dilemma) of choice.


----------



## aussiemoving (Sep 24, 2015)

hey guys, about to do my application by the end of this month (hopefully).
Does the applications (309) get processed locally in Singapore or does it get processed in Australia??


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Any updates with anyone?


----------



## aussiemoving (Sep 24, 2015)

haven't heard from anyone in this thread yet.

would be good to know what the timelines for 309 in singapore has been for everyone


----------



## Joarc (Mar 23, 2017)

hi,
is this a 309 only thread?
anyone applied for skilled visa?


----------



## aussiemoving (Sep 24, 2015)

any update friends?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> hey guys, about to do my application by the end of this month (hopefully).
> Does the applications (309) get processed locally in Singapore or does it get processed in Australia??


Hi, I believe if the applicant for 309 is a Singaporean or holds relevant visa to be based in Singapore it should be processed locally in Singapore. For subclass 820 and 100, they will be processed in Australia. Hope this answers your query.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Joarc said:


> hi,
> is this a 309 only thread?
> anyone applied for skilled visa?


Hi Joarc,

I think most on this thread is on 309. If you have any queries, you could post it here and see if anyone could help. I know a few people who has obtained 457 from Singapore as well as from overseas. Perhaps I could assist if you still have queries.


----------



## 1mysteriouslife (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Folks could someone share with me the whatsapp for immigrants to Australia on subclass 190?


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

We have finally had our subclass 300 approved! 
Decision was ready after 6 months, but I think would have been sooner if our NOIM was set at a closer date to begin with.
Straight forward case, been officially together 2.5 years at time of approval and known each other 3 years with 15+ visits to see each other and family over that time.

Country of Citizenship: Philippines
Country of Application: Singapore
Applied online, no agent.
Similar age.

Timeline:
3 October 2016 PMV Application Submitted
10 October 2016 All supporting evidence uploaded
13 October 2016 Medicals & Police Clearances
14 November 2016 Case Officer assigned - asked to post in original copy of police certificate, and a certified copy of birth certificate and passport (originally uploaded clear colour copy)
15 November 2016 12 month Tourist Visa submitted
18 November 2016 1 month single entry visitor visa granted
24 February 2017 Tourist Visa extension submitted
27 February 2017 3 month (end date) multiple entry visitor visa granted
4 April 2017 emailed case officer saying my fiance was still in Australia on visitor visa, and asked if they want us to upload evidence from time of submission to current. They replied instantly and asked if we can bring forward our NOIM date so the visa can be finalised.
12 April 2017 Updated NOIM date to an earlier date as requested
19 April 2017 Asked to leave Australia as the grant was ready to be finalised.
2 June 2017 Departed Australia
5 June 2017 Visa Approved

Thank you so much to everyone here who has given endless help when needed! Hopefully this gives hope to some of you still waiting from around the time we submitted!


----------



## aussiemoving (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

forgot to update you guys.
I got my grant on 19th May after a 2months waiting time.

Applied 309: 21st March 2017
Visa Grant: 19th May 2017

Thats a 2 month process time and i made a post about it in detail if you are interested.
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...tner-visa-309-visa-grant-2-months-2017-a.html

Good luck to everyone here! It's mostly a waiting game! Do keep this thread alive for current/future applicants!


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

There have been a few posters from Singapore recently. I sent in my application at the end of July and received an email from my case officer about 3 weeks after. If anyone else applying wants to share application tips or complaints please do!


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

Did anyone who applied through the Singapore embassy get told to provide certified copies of all documents? I had uploaded uncertified clear scans as instructed in the DIBP website but was told to certify all of them and upload again. Is it a Singapore embassy only thing?


----------



## LokoLoko (Sep 16, 2017)

May 2017 - 309/100 application for my wife.
June 2017 - Case officer requested to uploads docs for my wife and myself as sponsor. 
xxxx - no further update / awaiting


----------



## aussiemoving (Sep 24, 2015)

amehayashi said:


> Did anyone who applied through the Singapore embassy get told to provide certified copies of all documents? I had uploaded uncertified clear scans as instructed in the DIBP website but was told to certify all of them and upload again. Is it a Singapore embassy only thing?


Singapore Embassy? or the VFS ? I submitted with certified copies for documents that needed to be certified. If not, they wouldnt accept my application.


----------



## LokoLoko (Sep 16, 2017)

@amehayashi - We've been advised by CO (applying from SG) also to upload certified docs. We have uploaded uncertified docs too. Now in process to get it certified.


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks LokoLoko. My CO also confirmed specifically that docs must be certified ie the Singapore office has additional rules to those on the DIBP website. Wish they had been spelt out somewhere so that I could have gotten them certified in Australia and save on the $100 getting them certified in Singapore.


----------



## LokoLoko (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh really, we're not aware that rules too. Anyway thanks @amehayashi. Wish you all the best, btw when did you applied?


----------



## SNamh (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just got my Partner Visa 309 approved after 4-month wait. I was so surprised that it was this fast cuz I'm originally from high-risk country and have been happily married to my husband for less than a year before I submitted the application. Thank you to everyone. This is my first post after following this thread for months 

My timeline: 
29/6/17: Submitted the application
11/7/17: Medical check done
26/7/17: CO requested more documents and evidences
16/8/17: Submitted more documents
11/9/17: Submitted Singapore Police check
24/10/17: Partner Visa 309 granted


----------



## SNamh (Oct 25, 2017)

amehayashi said:


> Thanks LokoLoko. My CO also confirmed specifically that docs must be certified ie the Singapore office has additional rules to those on the DIBP website. Wish they had been spelt out somewhere so that I could have gotten them certified in Australia and save on the $100 getting them certified in Singapore.


Hi Amehayashi,

I got my documents certified by pharmacist and my CO was totally fine with it. But I did hear from other applicants that some COs will ask you to have it notarized by lawyer. 

Maybe because mine was submitted before July 2017, not sure


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

SNamh said:


> Hi Amehayashi,
> 
> I got my documents certified by pharmacist and my CO was totally fine with it. But I did hear from other applicants that some COs will ask you to have it notarized by lawyer.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting your 309! You must have had a very understanding CO. Mine sent me the following:

If the copy is certified outside Australia:

·******** a person who is the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for Declarations in that place (for example in Singapore a Notary Public); or

·******** a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a caution).

Figured that it was easier to do as told and not risk having to upload yet another copy. I applied at the end of July, so fingers crossed that following your timeline I can get mine before I leave for Australia next month! x(^_^)x


----------



## LokoLoko (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi guys, just wanted to share that my wife visa has been granted last 22 Dec 2017. Thanks guys for the informations. It took 7months & 10 days to be exact. Have a great holidays & New Year.Cheers.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats on your approval! Enjoy the move to Australia. Wishing everyone good journey on their approval.

Cheers



SNamh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got my Partner Visa 309 approved after 4-month wait. I was so surprised that it was this fast cuz I'm originally from high-risk country and have been happily married to my husband for less than a year before I submitted the application. Thank you to everyone. This is my first post after following this thread for months
> 
> ...


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

De facto 309 granted today, 6.5 months' wait. Ours is a non-standard case so we had to jump through a few extra hoops for it.


----------



## eihdiho (Feb 3, 2018)

amehayashi said:


> Thanks LokoLoko. My CO also confirmed specifically that docs must be certified ie the Singapore office has additional rules to those on the DIBP website. Wish they had been spelt out somewhere so that I could have gotten them certified in Australia and save on the $100 getting them certified in Singapore.


Hi amehayashi! Congrats on getting the 309! so just to check, what documents did you need to get certified for the application? I will be heading to Sydney in 3 weeks and am hoping to gain some clarity as what I should get the JP to sign?

Thank you!

Heidi


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

eihdiho said:


> Hi amehayashi! Congrats on getting the 309! so just to check, what documents did you need to get certified for the application? I will be heading to Sydney in 3 weeks and am hoping to gain some clarity as what I should get the JP to sign?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Heidi


All your official documents (birth cert, passport, deed poll etc) need to be certified. While you're there get any statements you want to make more official signed as stat dec as well. You know that you don't need a JP? I got all my statements signed by the local pharmacist.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Heidi,

You may get say an accountant, engineer and etc (those with Australian professional certification) to certify the documents. Hope this helps.

Between I am located in Sydney as well. Will return to SG this weekend on a work trip. Feel free to PM to catch up.

P.S. Obtained 309 visa in August 2015.

Cheers



eihdiho said:


> Hi amehayashi! Congrats on getting the 309! so just to check, what documents did you need to get certified for the application? I will be heading to Sydney in 3 weeks and am hoping to gain some clarity as what I should get the JP to sign?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Heidi


----------



## eihdiho (Feb 3, 2018)

amehayashi said:


> All your official documents (birth cert, passport, deed poll etc) need to be certified. While you're there get any statements you want to make more official signed as stat dec as well. You know that you don't need a JP? I got all my statements signed by the local pharmacist.


Yes great thanks so much! I'll make copies of all my identification documents to get them certified.

I was also wondering if I could get your advice on something - if we already have 2 Australian witnesses (partner's sister + a common friend) filling out form 888, do you think we should try and get more? What if we submitted statements from Singaporeans and other international friends? Do those need to be signed/ witnessed also?

Thank you!

Heidi


----------



## eihdiho (Feb 3, 2018)

KT1 said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> You may get say an accountant, engineer and etc (those with Australian professional certification) to certify the documents. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Hi KT1,

Got your PM!! Thanks for that.

Just started looking into the application early this month and am so confounded by the sheer amount of information that is required. I would love to pick your brain. Will defo be in touch.

Heidi


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

The application only asks for two but there are no restrictions on how many you can submit. You can add more if you think they help make your case stronger (to a sensible number). Getting extra statements signed and witnessed would mean they carry more weight than an unsigned statement, but not entirely necessary since you have already fulfilled the minimum requirement.


----------



## eihdiho (Feb 3, 2018)

amehayashi said:


> The application only asks for two but there are no restrictions on how many you can submit. You can add more if you think they help make your case stronger (to a sensible number). Getting extra statements signed and witnessed would mean they carry more weight than an unsigned statement, but not entirely necessary since you have already fulfilled the minimum requirement.


Okay I think we will add a couple more. Did you also get bank statements / utility bills / photos certified? Mine are all the original digital copies though!

Heidi


----------



## amehayashi (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope. They didn't ask for them to be certified either. They only insisted that identity documents be certified.

Forgot to add that your partner's driver licence and passport would need to be certified too.


----------



## eihdiho (Feb 3, 2018)

amehayashi said:


> Nope. They didn't ask for them to be certified either. They only insisted that identity documents be certified.
> 
> Forgot to add that your partner's driver licence and passport would need to be certified too.


Thank you!! I sent a PM but not sure if you got it -- did you guys provide your partner's birth cert too? My partner can't seems to find his


----------



## melbournegirll (Jul 27, 2018)

Any updates on SG applications? About to start mine!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Melbournegirl,

Care to share which visa are you applying? PMV, 309/100 or 801/820?



melbournegirll said:


> Any updates on SG applications? About to start mine!


----------



## melbournegirll (Jul 27, 2018)

KT1 said:


> Care to share which visa are you applying? PMV, 309/100 or 801/820?


I'm appplying for 309/100. Also saw the latest update on vfs singapore website:

*"From 1 July 2018, applications for the following visas must be lodged online, via ImmiAccount:

Partner (subclass 309/100 and 820/801)
Prospective Marriage (subclass 300)
The above visa applications must be lodged through ImmiAccount only. Paper Application for the above visas can no longer be lodged at the Visa Application Centre."*

I wonder what this means, and how it will affect future applications?


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Paper application forms submission has discontinued. All applications has to be submitted online.

In 2014 I submitted 309/100 using paper application form.

Hope this clarifies.



melbournegirll said:


> I'm appplying for 309/100. Also saw the latest update on vfs singapore website:
> 
> *"From 1 July 2018, applications for the following visas must be lodged online, via ImmiAccount:
> 
> ...


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

How is your application progressing?



melbournegirll said:


> Any updates on SG applications? About to start mine!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Singapore Application: 309/100*

Hi,

This is a thread for those who are applying partner sub-class visa 309/100 from Singapore.

Feel free to share your journey and experience.


----------



## Mgzy (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

We applied in 25june 2019 and have done all our checks and uploaded documents. We're just wondering what is an average time frame to get the visa and whether anyone got the 100 straight away without having to wait 2 years for it?

We're got married Dec 2017 and have no children. Hoping to see what the odds are for getting the 100 straight away.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Mgzy,

With the recent immigration changes it would difficult to tell how long it will take. In the past 309 approval would take anywhere between 6-9 months.

Only in cases it is possible where couples has been married x number of years with kids could be approved to 100 directly.

Mind sharing which AU state would you be residing? I am from Sydney.



Mgzy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We applied in 25june 2019 and have done all our checks and uploaded documents. We're just wondering what is an average time frame to get the visa and whether anyone got the 100 straight away without having to wait 2 years for it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mgzy (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi KT1, we're not sure which state yet as it'll depend on where my husband gets a job. Hopefully employers look at the 309visa the same as they would for 100. He's in the business development sector for trade and investment and we thought that it'll be difficult for him to get an employer sponsored visa to begin with. 

I used to live in Melbourne but resigned from my job to move back to sg recently to be with my husband. Ideally looking to move to Sydney for the milder summers and winters.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

HI Mgzy,

I left a PM with my contact.

309/100 has working rights though might have to consider other job roles. Hope this helps.

Yes Sydney weather is predictable unlike Melbourne.



Mgzy said:


> Hi KT1, we're not sure which state yet as it'll depend on where my husband gets a job. Hopefully employers look at the 309visa the same as they would for 100. He's in the business development sector for trade and investment and we thought that it'll be difficult for him to get an employer sponsored visa to begin with.
> 
> I used to live in Melbourne but resigned from my job to move back to sg recently to be with my husband. Ideally looking to move to Sydney for the milder summers and winters.


----------



## Mgzy (Jul 23, 2019)

Sure. Thank you. Think I don't have PM rights yet as I've not yet reached 5 posts. Will look at it once my status allows me to.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Mgzy,

Looks like your next post is number 5 as it can be seen on your profile



Mgzy said:


> Sure. Thank you. Think I don't have PM rights yet as I've not yet reached 5 posts. Will look at it once my status allows me to.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mgzy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We applied in 25june 2019 and have done all our checks and uploaded documents. We're just wondering what is an average time frame to get the visa and whether anyone got the 100 straight away without having to wait 2 years for it?
> 
> ...


You need to prove a committed relationship, _at time of application_, for 3 years (with no children), to get the 100 grant as soon as the 309 is granted.

So, for you, you need to have shown proof from 25/6/16, of that relationship, de-facto or married.


----------



## Mgzy (Jul 23, 2019)

JandE said:


> You need to prove a committed relationship, _at time of application_, for 3 years (with no children), to get the 100 grant as soon as the 309 is granted.
> 
> So, for you, you need to have shown proof from 25/6/16, of that relationship, de-facto or married.


I see. We were in a long distance relationship for 3 years before being married for a year prior to applying. Would you have any idea if this would be considered a committed period of time since it was all long distance? We were also doing the long distance marriage as well. I understand strong evidence would be living together but that would be impossible for our case.


----------



## Mgzy (Jul 23, 2019)

KT1 said:


> Hi Mgzy,
> 
> Looks like your next post is number 5 as it can be seen on your profile
> 
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mgzy said:


> I see. We were in a long distance relationship for 3 years before being married for a year prior to applying. Would you have any idea if this would be considered a committed period of time since it was all long distance? We were also doing the long distance marriage as well. I understand strong evidence would be living together but that would be impossible for our case.


Long distance relationships appear to be not normally included, nor are relationships classed as dating.
However, I think some migration agents can build a case in some circumstances.


----------



## Jaxby (Mar 23, 2020)

I will soon be submitting a 309/100 application for my wife. We are both living in Singapore. I notice that you're quite active on Singapore threads KT 1 which is awesome. 

Thank you and wish us luck =)


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Jaxby,

Send a PM on your inbox.



Jaxby said:


> I will soon be submitting a 309/100 application for my wife. We are both living in Singapore. I notice that you're quite active on Singapore threads KT 1 which is awesome.
> 
> Thank you and wish us luck =)


----------



## Jaxby (Mar 23, 2020)

KT1 said:


> Hi Jaxby,
> 
> Send a PM on your inbox.


Got it, thanks KT1


----------

